# Burgundy Build



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well it's been a long time coming and I finally have enough progress to throw up a thread. Here's the quick low down.
Motor/Turbo
Complete rebuild
lots of oem replacement stuff
obd2 swap
8.5:1 head spacer
APR Hardware
Kinetic Stage 1 kit (upgraged)
SP Short Runner Intake
A/W intercooler
Innovate Wideband

Brakes
Non ABS swap

Body (all done by Dave or bmxrado) 
Shaved Bay full tuck
Pulled fenders
Shaved Seams, emblems, wipers, rain tray, washer nozzles, antenna, side markers, exhaust port, smoothed rockers, rear wiper, a/c delete

Suspension
Koni Coils

Wheels
You'll see!

Okay so enough text and on to the ridiculous amounts of pictures that everyone loves!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

after all this time that's all youve got?   :laugh:

Looks awesome C. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks dude, getting the motor back today from the machine shop. hopefully I'll get most of it together Saturday. Pickin the body up Sunday and onto the wire tuck. I hope to be driving it by August 1st.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nice work man !! :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks cris, gotta give most of the credit to Dave so far... but I am super pumped with his work. I saw it last week and I got a chubby when I walked in the garage.. (ok it was a full stiffy)


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That color is beautiful! Can't wait to see some pics of it out in sunlight. 

Only gripe is why didn't Dave take the plastic trim off the mirrors to paint them? So easy to do and its the right way to do them.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Jesus Christ, its about time.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

damn son! Looks good man!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

purple is for girls.....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

> Only gripe is why didn't Dave take the plastic trim off the mirrors to paint them? So easy to do and its the right way to do them.


Didn't ask, but really if it's masked right, not a big deal. I am dying to see it in the sun too.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

They are so easy to take apart and its always better not to tape if you can. For this kind of paint job and I'm sure you paid a lot, I would expect the mirrors to be taken apart rather than taped. Especially with all of the time put into taking the rest of the car apart.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

send hate mail to dave then?


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

What beautiful body work.. wish I could do all my work at one time like this.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Awesome work so far. opcorn:


----------



## 86roccophoenix (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

One Of The BEST colors in the world period.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

im diggin the rear arches
opcorn:


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

Looks beautiful! Makes me wish i didn't sell my corrado.. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

this is very nice im also diggen the arches. how did you pull them? add metal or unfold the inner metal.. any way they are dun nice.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dave pulled the fenders with the good ol' touch of a hammer. No metal added just a man with some talent.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

> Jesus Christ, its about time.


I know I know! I wanted to make a one page build for all the body stuff and quick updates as I finish her up. I plan on spending every night next week on wiring, and fab'in up the power steering like dogger did on his car. Lots to do but I feel like it's going fall into place soon. We can't all buy fitted turbo kit's made buy other people. cough cough (mike) cough...


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> I know I know! I wanted to make a one page build for all the body stuff and quick updates as I finish her up. I plan on spending every night next week on wiring, and fab'in up the power steering like dogger did on his car. Lots to do but I feel like it's going fall into place soon. We can't all buy fitted turbo kit's made buy other people. cough cough (mike) cough...


Haha the only thing fitted was 3 charge pipes and I had to re-fit all 3 unfortunately. lol You got a kinetics setup anyway ya bastard! :laugh: Glad to see progress bro, looks real good. U going through the fender w/ the new harness?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Still debating between fender and rail, but the fender is so much nicer for access. I'll have to decide once I get it here. It's my first tuck and build for that matter so advice is always appreciated guys. Especially dogger, sean, and dave with fully shaved bays. Pickin up the block from the machine shop in 10 minutes so I'll have some pics by tomorrow of the engine build.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

looking good Casey :thumbup:

And I'm really diggin those wheels, they will polish up nice


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahah they are pretty sick if I do say so myself. Here is a little teaser.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Subscribed :thumbup:
Awesome work, lovely colour...and loving the arches and bay (even some "envy" for the latter :laugh


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

awsome work Dave! really that all came out great.:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya he kind of knows what he's doing.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

The rail is for chumps, do the fender well.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

good boy .... you cut out the glass .... its the only way to paint a car correctly .. so from one painter to another mad props :thumbup: and looking good


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Sweet build.....:thumbup:

What did you paint the tail lights with? or is it laminex?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I used Testors Candy Red Transparent paint available at any local hobby shop. Then I had Dave clear them at his shop. I think they came out awesome. 

And yes, windows out are a must when you go through this much work. If your doing a quickie job I can understand tapin but spendin this much glass out is appropriate.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

looks awesome, its a race to see who finishes first!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I hope your not talking about the Irish car?.. I will give you a ride in the Burgundy up to NJ to pick it up for assembly if you want.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> I hope your not talking about the Irish car?.. I will give you a ride in the Burgundy up to NJ to pick it up for assembly if you want.


haha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can order the bolts for the timing chain guides? Mine are a little rounded and don't want to strip them.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> I used Testors Candy Red Transparent paint available at any local hobby shop. Then I had Dave clear them at his shop. I think they came out awesome.
> 
> And yes, windows out are a must when you go through this much work. If your doing a quickie job I can understand tapin but spendin this much glass out is appropriate.


Reading in the manual it said the window seals are cut durring R&R. Did you have to replace and if so what were the part numbers? I am planning on painting and do dont want to tape the opennings. Good build.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I replaced the front windshield molding and the rear glass molding but the side windows were reused. I didn't personally take them out Dave did but I know he reused the side glass molding. All parts available on 1stvwparts.com The front windshield is called the Reveal Molding, it has 3 pieces and the read lift gate glass molding is called the channel. total price for all is $260.82


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

dogger said:


> They are so easy to take apart and its always better not to tape if you can. For this kind of paint job and I'm sure you paid a lot, I would expect the mirrors to be taken apart rather than taped. Especially with all of the time put into taking the rest of the car apart.


The reason I taped them off is cause sometimes I'm hit or miss on not breaking the glass and since I know how to mask stuff off properly I didn't find it a problem. But next set I do I'll get a how to from you or maybe just send them your way. :thumbup:


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> I replaced the front windshield molding and the rear glass molding but the side windows were reused. I didn't personally take them out Dave did but I know he reused the side glass molding. All parts available on 1stvwparts.com The front windshield is called the Reveal Molding, it has 3 pieces and the read lift gate glass molding is called the channel. total price for all is $260.82


 Yea I was going to use Zeb for the parts. I will have to try pulling the side glass without damage to the seals. The manual said you will damage them but we will see. Thanks


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

vwscream said:


> Yea I was going to use Zeb for the parts. I will have to try pulling the side glass without damage to the seals. The manual said you will damage them but we will see. Thanks


You can't really damage the quater glass seal the only way you could is when you cut it out you could rip through the edge that wraps around into the door jam. It's very simple to cut them out I've done it about 10 times now haha


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

subscribed. awesome work so far :thumbup: doing my own build right now, so always good to get some inspiration!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool man, I'll keep my eyes open for your page. 

I test fit the wheels today, some mods are in order but I hope to make them work. They looked pisser.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Got some of the interior back together, rear bumper on, little things but more pics with my digital camera. Enjoy


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Good Lord!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

You Polished EM!!!!!!!!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ YES.

the wheels look all sorts of legit too.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't mind the ridiculous stretch. These are just the tires that came with the wheels, 245's will hide the lips perfectly without losing the stretch.


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

haha it is a bit over the top, but regardless the wheels still look rad. what're the specs on the wheels? 8 up front, 9 rear?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

17x8.5 up front 17x10's out back.


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

damn dude. but i guess you have to fill those arches somehow!

keep the updates coming


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


>




I see Rick got off his ass for a bit. :laugh:


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Paint looks amazing 

Glad to see it coming together :thumbup:


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Got some of the interior back together, rear bumper on, little things but more pics with my digital camera. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> 17x8.5 up front 17x10's out back.


When the hell did you get 17's?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh Mightly Lord 

Paint :thumbup:
arches :thumbup:
wheels (besides the rediculous stretch)  :thumbup: :thumbup:

That's got to be the cleanest Burgundy I've ever seen here


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fenders look f**kin' RAD!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

is that a burgandy drum set too?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i wouldnt put 245s on the 10s. i had 235s on my twists and they were even a lil big. if you go that wide make sure you get a 35 series. you put a tire that big on there and your not gunna be able to go low at all and rub like crazy. honestly the tire size on them isnt that bad for the fitment if you wanna be able to go as low as possible and not rub. what size is on it? are these brandon neros old wheels off his mk4 jetta? id run like a 225 personally


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

coming along nicely bro :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> When the hell did you get 17's?


Just tying to be like Z-money!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

corrado_sean2 said:


> i wouldnt put 245s on the 10s. i had 235s on my twists and they were even a lil big. if you go that wide make sure you get a 35 series. you put a tire that big on there and your not gunna be able to go low at all and rub like crazy. honestly the tire size on them isnt that bad for the fitment if you wanna be able to go as low as possible and not rub. what size is on it? are these brandon neros old wheels off his mk4 jetta? id run like a 225 personally


 he was gonna run my 245/35s off my ccws 225/35 pretty wild on a 10 i think


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

yah i have 215/35 on my 9s. may be better witha 225/40 i think


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

CuRide said:


> Good Lord!!


x100 :laugh:

damn man, i hate mine more and more  
looks really good !! :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

corrado-correr said:


> is that a burgandy drum set too?


Well not Burgundy, but it's Pearl!

Raven what's the status with your car?


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

hey lemme know when you want to sell those 3 inch lipps.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

It's pretty hard to part with them but it I am rubbing too much I'll hit you up for sure.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> are these brandon neros old wheels off his mk4 jetta?


It does look like it. Even the tire set up.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes these were Brandon's wheels and tires. Wheels are super sweet but tires are no good. Same size front and back yet the backs are 1.5" wider.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> When the hell did you get 17's?





cstanley19 said:


> Just tying to be like Z-money!


 
Respect :beer:

Should have went wider up front  :laugh:

More "assembled" pics soon I hope.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive...

Fresh Tranny!
























Steering Rack Needs some cleaning
















Clean up, don't mind the shift linkage shielding, new stuff will be on the way








Yummy new drip moldings








New Door moldings








And a little more of the fresh bay!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

love it.............keep up the good work


is this gonna be at h20?


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

loving the progress. where'd you get the new moldings from?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes the car will be at h2o for sure.. all the moldings are from 1stwvparts.com. They are money when it comes to moldings. Should have the bottom end together early this week. Once I get some parts the motor should be close to go in.


----------



## cesa1221 (Mar 2, 2008)

man you did that paint job ?

beautiful work!:beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nah, I didn't do any of the paint work. It was done by bmxrado. He has painted a Corrado or two in his day.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Does anyone know were I can get new shifter linkage heat shield? Or does anyone have any solutions?


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

McMasterCarr.com You can get any kind of heat-shield or wire-wrap known to man.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

i hate this forum now but its good to see some quality ish going on apart from the b.s. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Mike!

And thanks dapucker! I here ya on the b.s. I waited to get far enough along too so this thread doesn't run 50pages.. plus I hope to get it done within the next month!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

This may be a dumb question but is there a smaller caliper or carrier option for the front brakes? My wheels hit the carriers. I went to town with a grinder and made it work but I feel like I took too much out of one of the carriers. I really don't wanna put spacers on cause the wheels are sitting perfectly flush with the front fenders. Thanks fella's


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

All has been nicely done! Trans looks great.


----------



## SLC Simo (Jan 23, 2009)

I am of no help but looks like your doing it right.
That's gonna be a real nice Corrado, hope to see it soon.
NS


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

What calipers/brakes are on the car now? DE's or stock???


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

Amazing its by far my favorite color. Hey where did you pickup the new drip moldings? i cannot find em ANYWHERE


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm running stock brakes no DE. I might have to go small spacer and run some camber but I hate to tear up tires.

Drip moldings came from 1stVWparts.com expensive though. over a hundred a piece.

Thanks for the compliments guys. My first build, so I figured I'd do it right the first time!


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work. The fresh paint job makes me want to start restoring my burgundy corrado. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

C, if they arent new break pads your gonna be screwed without spacers once you do them.

The only way to get a smaller carrier is to downgrade to smaller brakes and thats not going to happen.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

twist>rs:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Buy my RS's and I'll take your twists


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Why dont you buy my Perfectly fitting (and big break clearing) RS's so I can get the twists....:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm going to make these ones work trust me.


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

my buddy had the same problem with his b3 VR passat - he just ground off the handle looking things on the carriers so he could fit his salad shooters on there. other than that i got nothing haha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess they really don't do anything do they? That's where I'm having the issue. Can I get some second opinion on this, it seems like a bad idea but if it wouldn't affect anything I will be in business.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Grinding the carriers down is fine. I had to do it when I had OE brakes for the Pultec 2 piecers I used to run. 

:beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya but would cutting the entire front part of the carrier be ok to cut off?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

no.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

It would basically be the same set up as the rear caliper and carrier.


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

If my project comes together half as nice as yours I'll be happy! :thumbup: 

Not trying to hijack, But I need a set of the outer door window seals, and I can't figure out what is what on 1stvwparts. I tried the part numbers from ETKA, but nothing comes up. What are they called on 1stvwparts?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

They are the outer belt w/strip pieces. Here is my receipt
Collision Catalog - Volkswagen 
Door - Door and components - Belt w strip - Outer Outer Left 1990 - 1995 1 $94.85 $0.00 $94.85 
Status: Sent 
Collision Catalog - Volkswagen 
Door - Door and components - Belt w strip - Outer Outer Right 1990 - 1995 1 $94.85 $0.00 $94.85 
Status: Sent


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

Found them, thanks! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Not a problem! Let me know if you need anything else, I bought everything.


----------



## Joeydabomb (May 1, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

wheres the progress at? to busy getting poked in the butt by your rs's?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Haha, ya pretty much. Can't do much until I get my parts in the mail. Motor is waiting to be assembled but I had to buy a bunch of little bolts. I gotta wait for Rick to help me wire it, as I am retarded with wiring. I'll snap some pics today though. Going to lay out the wiring and run the power steering lines.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Is this gonna make it to Waterfest???


----------



## CORRADO_JD_19 (Sep 23, 2007)

im submitedopcorn: keep me posted, this radoh looks sexy!!! :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Not gonna be at Waterfest, my little brother is getting married that weekend. Thanks for the compliments, waiting on a big order of parts but I think it will come together quickly once I get everything.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

So what did you work out with the brakes? I have a set of 5mm spacers / longer bolts if u want em. It may give you just enough clearance without being too noticeable.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I just picked up a pair actually, just waiting on them. I'm test fitting the 11.3's to see if that helps, they carrier hits the wheel near the hub so it might work out perfectly. I'll post some pics today.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

U got the DE's then? Mine just barely clear the CH's by about 3mm. That's out towards the spokes though. Maybe they will work with your wheels since you hit near the hub & the DE's are pushed out a bit further.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well the DE's didn't work, they hit in a different spot worse. I think I'll be fine with the 5mm spacers. As for some updates, I guess you can call these pics updates... nothin special just got the subframe on, mocked up some of the power steering lines. Can't really go much further until I get the radiator in though to see how much room I have to mount it. Looks like it will be pretty easy though. Anyways, on with some pics, the masking tape on the cowel is for the one piece cowel I'm fabbing up.




























The mess!














































Rickers hooked it up with a 93 tach









Silky smooth!









Wiring Fun!


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


>


nice! :beer:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

just curious........why did u paint the gasket also on the tranny? why not pull it apart?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Laziness.. haha no I wasn't even thinking until I sprayed it. I was going to mask it, as i masked everything else and was just spacing out. I know it looks kinda cheesy but I am going to flake it all off so it looks normal. Probably would have been just as easy to take the 5 bolts or so out and spray it.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

or just buy a new gasket lol much easier.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

haha that could be an option... Sean you figure out your new rollers yet?..


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

is the vac port on the correct side on the brake booster? for some reason im thinking it should be on the other side although i doubt it matters. anyone know about this for sure?
:beer: 4 me.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I know its on the other side for a G60.

Should buy a new reservoir. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya it's on the other side, I just put the resevoir and stuff on to keep them together until I get the new gaskets. And a new resevoir is a must. Such a rip off though..


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Picked up some tan interior parts while on leave from the Air Force (much needed leave that is).... just need front and rear seats now.




























Cleaned up nicely..














































Edges needed some adhesive but it came out minty!!



















Fiberglasses one broken corner..










New Rear meats.. a little bettter than the 205's on a 10










Found my old wet kit layin in the garage from my 2nd Corrado.. who knows... maybe some nitrouse in the future..


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Does anyone know know a company that makes an exact match vinyl spray? I know SEM stuff works awesome I've used it in my Caddy.. Lookin to spray a couple of the plastic pieces that faded in the sun. thanks


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

Considering that you've had those parts for about 24 hours, and what they looked like when we dug them out. I'm very impressed!!! :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't believe there is an exact match out of a can. Leatherique would be the best way to go. They will custom match dye for you if you send them a small sample. Checkout their website. They have some great products. 

That 3M adhesive you used is not that great in the long run. The edges will most likely come up again. Try going to a upholstery shop with a empty jar and see if they will sell you some of the adhesive they use which is typically DAP Landau top adhesive. You can use a paint brush to apply it instead of spraying it. Put it on both surfaces, the back of the vinyl/leather and the door card. Let it sit for a few minutes and than press the material down. No need what so ever for clips. It will hold right away if its set up enough and won't peel up later.

http://www.perfectfit.com/24783/148...ves/Dap-All-Purpose-Adhesive-Spray-Grade.html


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

no need to do all that. go to home depot and get "Contact Adhesive" works perfect. its practically the same thing they use. and no need to clamps either. let it set up, press, and boom done.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Its not the same. Trust me I've tried contact adhesive before from hardware stores. There are even adhesives sold for professional upholstery that don't work well. Though it may work ok early one, with upholstery it doesn't stick over time. Even with good glue the edges like this will come up again most likely. On my one panels I used CA glue to make sure they will never come up.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

dogger said:


> Its not the same. Trust me I've tried contact adhesive before from hardware stores. There are even adhesives sold for professional upholstery that don't work well. Though it may work ok early one, with upholstery it doesn't stick over time. Even with good glue the edges like this will come up again most likely. On my one panels I used CA glue to make sure they will never come up.


dip it in Elmers.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Does anyone know know a company that makes an exact match vinyl spray? I know SEM stuff works awesome I've used it in my Caddy.. Lookin to spray a couple of the plastic pieces that faded in the sun. thanks


The guy who orig pointed me to SEM used the water based tan SEM on the plastics and said it was an exact match. All of the tan plastics from the factory turn an orangish color for some reason :screwy:

I'll see if I can find his thread and see if there is a code. His username was JGIZ and at one point he was selling the leftover in the CF, so the thread may still exist.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Leatherique can match it dead on, but you'll need a small spray gun to shoot it nice n level. It doesn't self level worth a damn.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

what did you clean the interior out with?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just picked up some upholstery and carpet cleaner. The come with a little brush on top, but it's a little coarse and can ruin the leather so I just grabbed a hand brush and worked all the dirt out of the cracks... Most leather interiors clean up easily. Thanks for the tips on the adhesives guys, my old man just had a couple cans of it laying around so I figured I'd give it a wurl. This interior is a hold over until this winter..


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

> Considering that you've had those parts for about 24 hours, and what they looked like when we dug them out. I'm very impressed!!!


Thanks Todd, it did clean up pretty nice, can't wait to get it in the car!


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

amazing build, this corrado looks like its on the right track :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well I guess it's time to post up some progress. My computer has been getting fixed for the past few weeks so I haven't been able to upload any pics. Here are a few old ones from the engine pull and some comparrison's to now.






























































































































































































New Brake lines for the time being. They will get hidden soon. Just wanted to keep things moving for h2o



















Yay!!!!





































Made sure to get the rear prop valve on too.










Oil cooler mounted










Head Gasket and spacer










Freshened up cyl head and schimmel sri










Yum


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks great! 

I think someone has a purple fetish....:what:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe a touch.. some chrome intercooler piping will break it up.


----------



## CORRADO_JD_19 (Sep 23, 2007)

looks good! what oil cooler is that?> ... i think that some chrome parts will give it the last bit of swag :laugh:! :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Bosch-044-Submerged-Pump-Surge-Tanks-are-HERE!

u need this.....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

It's a New Dimensions cooler. Pretty convienient fit on the frame rail too. And yes everyone (Dave) I did flip the starter but the idiot that had the car before me stripped the threads on the case and I didn't feel like tapping it, drilling the starter hole bigger, so it will stay this way for now.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I want to use this color on a car one day its just so gorgeous


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya, I'm glad I ended up sticking with it (against Dave's suggestion). I almost went Sherry Red but I have very happy with the color. It looks so good when it's fresh


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> It looks so good when it's fresh


Yeah, its always like that with the VW pearl paints  I had mystic blue pearl on my mk3. it has quite big touch of purple to the blue and i loved it when freshly painted/cleaned but hated it when dirty´...


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

I have very happy with the color too!


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Doing some test fitting for the A/W set up.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

im going to go look again, didnt look like that b4.....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

haha, I went home and ate then realized yet again how close h2o is and went back to your house... it's gettin there Ricker's


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> I almost went Sherry Red


 Doesn't beat burg pearl.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

True thanks


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

lookin good! :thumbup:


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

:beer:nice build


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

You should run that valvecover vent into a catch can first bro. Yer gonna be spitting oil all inside the i/c and piping.


----------



## Kustom Creations (Aug 30, 2010)

One question: how thick is the spacer you put between the head gaskets?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

it's a 8.5:1 spacer. Ya Rizz. the only reason I have it hooked up now was to see how much room I have for an intake.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbup: More pics asap.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

why didnt you just drop low comp pistons in there instead of run a headspacer?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

my guess is money constraints and time limitations. but its just a guess.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Didn't do pistons because the project started as just a minor rebuild and an intercooler, well after many different changes in plans I just went with the spacer. I basically had to stop somewhere with the money situation. I would love to have done pistons, a schimmel a/w, 6 spd, custom interior but I wanted to drive it to h2o. It should be fine for the time being. Being 24 and in the Air Force, funds aren't endless.. plus I just bought this...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

is your car now finished ?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> is your car now finished ?


  x2


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Didn't get done for h2o obviously, then I left for Aruba for 2 weeks right after. Just got back home and I am trying to finish it up now.. here is some progress pics.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Its about f uckin time u did some work :laugh:. looking good man! How far along is the wiring?


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

wiring is done, basically. we forgot to run a positive for the starter and then just extend the MAF wires and were able to start. wiring has been like this since the night before h20. list to do still 

bleed clutch/brakes 
finish last bits of wiring (see above) 
install battery box 
install front bumper 
install headlights/fogs/tails 
put interior back together 
install boost controller and wideband 
do vac lines 
coolant lines 

did i miss anything aruba kid?:what:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh sht, so your almost done assembling. After that its months of tweaking everything.

Oh yea, Tell Casey to get rid of them gay RS's and run a man's wheel, fkn fairy. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Oh sht, so your almost done assembling. After that its months of tweaking everything.
> 
> Oh yea, Tell Casey to get rid of them gay RS's and run a man's wheel, fkn fairy. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 :sly:

:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Oh sht, so your almost done assembling. After that its months of tweaking everything.
> 
> Oh yea, Tell Casey to get rid of them gay RS's and run a man's wheel, fkn fairy. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 First part is very true. Second part is just damn funny!


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

lol my bench looks the same way. but with tools and old parts everywhere. glad to see some progress. what do you mean by flipping the starter? that is an option? ive never heard this..


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

This is gonna be a nice looking car :thumbup: once again LOVE this color.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

g6raddo said:


> lol my bench looks the same way. but with tools and old parts everywhere. glad to see some progress. what do you mean by flipping the starter? that is an option? ive never heard this..


 turn the starter 180 degrees so that the mounting points are facing down makes it look cleaner


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> :sly:
> 
> :laugh:


 
I was waiting for it. :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

The starter can't be flipped, the idiot that pulled the motor before me stripped one of the threads on the case so one hole is bigger than the other after he retapped it. You can't even see it anyway under the IC. 

As for the RS's mike, you can lick the backside of my rocks. Next year might bring new wheels though. Hard to find something different. I really want to run chrome Asanti's but I can't decide which series..


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> As for the RS's mike, you can lick the backside of my rocks. Next year might bring new wheels though. Hard to find something different. I really want to run chrome Asanti's but I can't decide which series..




Hahahahahahaha


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

bmxrado said:


> turn the starter 180 degrees so that the mounting points are facing down makes it look cleaner


interesting, might try this out, great idea!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> I really want to run chrome Asanti's but I can't decide which series..


really ? :laugh:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

asanti's really? :sly:

http://asantiwheels.com/

maybe youre having a tough time deciding because none of them will look good on a corrado? :laugh:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

comin along nicely!

love the rear end= shaved rear bumper


cant wait to see it all done


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hubbell said:


> asanti's really? :sly:
> 
> http://asantiwheels.com/
> 
> maybe youre having a tough time deciding because none of them will look good on a corrado? :laugh:


Yes Rick, I do have a small sense of humor. I just know Mike loves Asanti's.. he is just scared to run them because he knows he'll get ragged on.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> Yes Rick, I do have a small sense of humor. I just know Mike loves Asanti's.. he is just scared to run them because he knows he'll get ragged on.


yes he would.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

haha.. waiting for dasbeast to chime in..


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey...shaft wrangler....Im gonna scratch your gayboy RS's if u keep it up.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

also, i wasnt sure on your internet tone on the asantis because i know a white kid who had a caddy on 22's from the cape.... hahahaha i kid but its still funny. good thing the benz came around to totally redeem yourself!

new week, me and your pos will c u here. do werk will be our middle name as well as my bologna.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Since I suck at updating the build here is a little taste.... enjoy


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Since I suck at updating the build here is a little taste.... enjoy


 MOAR!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

ok ok I figured someone would get greedy... but this is all I have until I pick it up hopefully next weekend suckas


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Dammit! Looks awesome man!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

interior looks awesome man! cant wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy crap!!!! Interior is looking spot on!!!! Is that a local shop????


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

are we going to push that interior around in the car? lol.....:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

umm I think this will be the last thing to be put in the car. No the shop is not local, it's in GA.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice man.. not sure how I feel about the stitching in the middle of the glove box. I'll have to see it completed. Awesome work tho, Yoyo's guy did it right? sending pm


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

I like the stitchline on the glovebox, and the color is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

In USA you can just remove VIN number?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> In USA you can just remove VIN number?


 Not suppose to. If anyone knew, or a cop wanted to be a real ahole, they could impound/confiscate the car indefinitely for modified VIN


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know why but I love the stitching on the box.. I can see how some might have some questions about it, but really its just the little dash box and can always be recovered if I got sick of it. Ya, yoyo's guy did the work and let me just say every interior I have seen out of that shop has been nothing but spectacular.. 

As far as the VIN goes, honestly I truly never even thought about it when I had the body work done. So many people have done it though I guess it never even crossed my mind.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

dude, car is going to look sick.. i want to get mine redone now. whats the name of the shop.. 


-yoyo-


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

haha the Yohannes Express Interiors!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Makes me want a fancy interior. Too bad rick too all my hard earned cash that fu ck. :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> I don't know why but I love the stitching on the box..


I agree. It's the little things that make all the difference. Solid interior work as usual.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment, obviously they should be steered towards the upholsterer. If thats how you spell that. Anyway, should have it by Saturday maybe in by Sunday-Monday.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Nice work:thumbup::thumbup:
All these from just wanting a polish RS's


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahah I know right? I should have just driven the damn thing like it was an not cared about the paint.. woops.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> hahah I know right? I should have just driven the damn thing like it was an not cared about the paint.. woops.


I look at it this way, by the time I go to paint, yours MIGHT (probably not though) have faded.  lol

jus kiddin' but seriously. Updates. Please


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Updates will be coming for sure this weekend. Hopefully running this week (I have been so busy with work and school it's hard to find time especially with little motivation since the season is over).


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well gents the car officially runs! Literally finished installing everything and extending a few more wires, turned it and it started. A couple over sights one being a spark plug wire not all the way on and a fuel line issue it turned over. Rick is the man when it comes to wiring for sure! extending all the wiring, soldering them twice due to plan B when it wouldnt fit through the rail. We are going to hook up all the vacuum lines and put coolant in it tonight and hopefully it will run a little better but overall I'm pumped.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

Subscribed.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn that is a beast of a build. Looks mighty fine thus far!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Where have you been dude?


Sweet build!


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

congrats on getting it running:thumbup: I really need to make my way up there to meet up with all the local corrado owners. Maybe it would get me more motivated to work on mine.


----------



## SLC Simo (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, congratulations on turning the key, its been awhile.
I'm sure you can't wait to get her out on the road.

Let me know when you guys are working on your car, I'd like to stop by and check out that new interior.

Simo


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks guys! Niel I'll hit you up one of these days once I get things together. Hopefully this weekend will be a big weekend.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and dont forget to post pics


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Finally got the interior today and I'm putting it in tomorrow. I'll post pics asap.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

cstanley19 said:


> Finally got the interior today and I'm putting it in tomorrow. I'll post pics asap.


can't wait to see this. Tell Rick he should be working harder on your car :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahah I think Rick hates me and never wants to see my car again except to beat on it


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> hahah I think Rick hates me and never wants to see my car again except to beat on it


this....haha....i think we both feel the same way about your car. itll change when it drives around....


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Pics dammit!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

AceWaters said:


> Pics dammit!


we need those pics of you and casey on this thread. it is lacking in the pics department.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Collin my Irish cousin, pics will be here in a couple hours after I put the interior in.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

pics.. ? make sure to photoshop the ones that are missing..LOL..

just got up from a long Saturday.. signed on to see the update..lol


-yoyo-


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahah I put the carpets, rear seats, rear cards, and 1 pillar in. It looks unreal. I don't want to post pics until it looks presentable but so far so good. I love the color. It looks completely different with the burgundy man. The black makes it look more brown but the purple brings out the orangy color more. 

YoYo, did you ever have any issue with the driver rear card staying in place? For some reason the card seems like it's warped. The plastic clip closest to the to the door and b-pillar won't stay in. I replaced the clip with a brand new one with no luck. It could have warped a little in the car on the way home, just wondering if you had any tricks or ideas. Let me know what you think brochacho.


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> hahah I put the carpets, rear seats, rear cards, and 1 pillar in. It looks unreal. I don't want to post pics until it looks presentable but so far so good. I love the color. It looks completely different with the burgundy man. The black makes it look more brown but the purple brings out the orangy color more.


Rick likes this:thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Stop being a sack and post some pics.eace:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

posting pics wont make him less of a sack.....


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

True.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of pics but I am stuck waiting on the sunroof panel before I can put the pillars in and the head liner and junk. Pics won't really do much right now as its kinda half in and what not. But since you guys are pic whores I'll post some anyway.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> sorry for the lack of pics but i am stuck waiting on the sunroof panel before i can put the pillars in and the head liner and junk. Pics won't really do much right now as its kinda half in and what not. But since you guys are pic whores i'll post some anyway.


 *lets see em!!!!*


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

pics mother ****er


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

You suck!!!


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

eurosportgti said:


> *lets see em!!!!*





bmxrado said:


> pics mother ****er


what they said


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

^, & ^^, & ^^^


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

hes prob to busy giveing out hand jobs to finish paying for that interior:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

pic`s man :laugh:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

bmxrado said:


> hes prob to busy giveing out hand jobs to finish paying for that interior:thumbup:


Must not be that good or he gives great hand jobs, last i checked i never paid for no hand jobs. :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

You guys are the worst. hahah I can't take pics of the interior half in... I'm waiting on some stuff then I'll post. The build has taken long enough I think you can wait a few more days. Dave I hate you.


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree w/ Dave. Rick always said you have really soft hands. :laugh:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

So where are the pics already???  :vampire:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you will now post some pics :laugh:


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

im the last one to say this, hurry ur ass up! haha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well long over due I know, and not too great as I have been dealing with some fueling issues but here are a few pics of the interior.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

looks good


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks man. I'm pretty psyched about the interior


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbup: That looks amazing


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

I love that colour, very good choice on your part friend.:beer:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Not bad sir.:thumbup: I like the glovebox better now.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya it makes sense when you see the stiching of the dash board.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

Casey,


SOON..! Cant wait to see everyting in place..

yoyo


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks good, I like the dash a lot :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

YoYo, I got your tracking number and I am still trying to find a box to fit the pillars in. But I am heading to UPS right now. 

I love the dash, well the entire interior for that matter.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Finally got the car running smooth! Now on to workin out the kinks and what not. Hopefully after Turkey day I'll get the rest of the interior in and take it for a little cruise.


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

nothing better then the first little cruise. good luck


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Interrrria looks SICK


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

G535 said:


> Interior looks SICK


x2 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Looks great so far :thumbup:
Can't wait to see what it the interior will look like once complete


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Golfatron3 said:


> Looks great so far :thumbup:
> Can't wait to see what it the interior will look like once complete


it was complete in yohannes car minus the dash.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

For some reason Imageshack has much better quality but you can only see the hyperlink.
http://img802.imageshack.us/i/wrj.mp4/


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

You're such a tease...

Looks great man.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks man, I am psyched to get it on the road. I topped off the oil once it ran through the oil cooler and it quieted the ticking down to nothing. This thing takes like 7.5+ quarts now with the external oil cooler. I have all the wiring wrapped and tucked in place, now bleed the brakes, clutch and finish installing the interior and I'll be ready to break the motor in.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Mike, here is a pic of the notch I made under the rear seats and the lines run under the arm rest and under the car.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Lookin good. Is the interior fully in yet?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nah, I'm waiting on the sunroof liner and a rear speaker to be covered in black suede. I might not even put the dash in since I'm sending the car back to paint. (color change)


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Nah, I'm waiting on the sunroof liner and a rear speaker to be covered in black suede. I might not even put the dash in since I'm sending the car back to paint. (color change)


what color is next?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ahhh I'm kidding, just getttin some stuff fixed and some more deletes (obviously)..


----------



## GTIguy199 (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks fresh brochacho! I can't believe we even tried to bring that thing to h2o hahahah


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I know right? We were idiots... how many f'n hours do I have into this thing after h2o? I would say 200+ atleast. I would still be nervous at this point if I had 2 days to get to a show... I suck at this whole building a car thing. Oh well It will be worth it :screwy: hahah BTW I may have scooped up some ridiculous wheels for next year. (dave don't spoil it).


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Those seats  

Whats the stats on your wheels man? I kinda like pulled arches more and more every time i see em but i'm worried if my 8x16 and 8,5x16 compos would look too tiny under such arches...


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

gosh darn this thing is fantastic


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow. Just dropping in from the Scirocco forums to say that this is an incredibly tasteful and thoughtful build. Interior is absolutely insane. 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Jacob, I definitely have some time and effort into the car and I didn't want to half arse it! 

The wheels are 17x8.5 and 17x10's. Et's are 23 front 17 rear I believe, but I could be wrong. I now have the rest of the interior and brake parts to bleed them. I hope to have it driving this week. I have a vacuum leak somewhere too so that needs to be found and addressed but I'm sure it's something small.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

MOAR pixopcorn:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll snap some tonight after I bleed the brakes.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Whats up with that wiring under the rear seat? looks like Rick's slacking. Too worried about beating up Spanish guys in Colorado er something..:biggrinsanta:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Whats up with that wiring under the rear seat? looks like Rick's slacking. Too worried about beating up Spanish guys in Colorado er something..:biggrinsanta:


 
haha, this is funny because casey wired that. :laugh: i mean:biggrinsanta:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL, funnys 

..still though, coming out spectacular.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

The trunk wiring has been the least of my worries with this build. Once I get the thing situated and driving, I will be finishing the trunk off nicely with a false floor and some other goodies.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

progress?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

G535 said:


> progress?


 x2


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

G535 said:


> progress?


 x3 :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

G535 said:


> progress?


 x4


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

x5:wave:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nah I sold it.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:sly:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Nah I sold it.


 you lie :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

No progress since it's going back for some touch ups next weekend. It will be ready early spring for some thrashin!


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

Sick build so far, love the paint and interior. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks man. I appreciate it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

pics of your exhaust setup. im still undecided on the shaved exhaust.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> pics of your exhaust setup. im still undecided on the shaved exhaust.


 Here's the bumper 










And as you can see it hangs down pretty low.. 










Before the build


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Also Raven has a real nice set up on his car. It's actually where my inspiration came from. Search Project VR6 What.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i think yours looks fine. could go up a little higher but definately diggin the polished tip from before! but i also loved the shaved look too :banghead: maybe i'll have 2 bumpers haha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I still have the polished tip, you can have it. Pay for shipping and I'll send it to you.


----------



## GTIguy199 (Sep 2, 2005)

That car is JUNK!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

true


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

want me to try and get the muffler tucked up a little more while i have the car?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

bmxrado said:


> want me to try and get the muffler tucked up a little more while i have the car?


No, I think you should focus your time on repainting my car... this one is too nice already


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

i'm assuming you're going to get turn down tips? if not, won't the heat from the exhaust mess up the shiny new paint?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

leebro61 said:


> No, I think you should focus your time on repainting my car... this one is too nice already


lee i told you before ill paint your car. im coming to the jax area next month,the weekend of the 19th have the car ready ill bring it home with me:thumbup:


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

i wanna get my car painted too.. when can i set a time.. 


Casey, 
car is looking sweet man, but whose car is behind yours without a front bumper.. you can see it on your rear bumper reflection.. 


yoyo


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Casey works for the government so of course he built two of them, that's how they roll.


----------



## alexutzzzu1 (Oct 8, 2010)

corrado + lc3u + bbs rs = true porn. big up for your car man! lookin forward to see some finished project pics.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

ein said:


> Casey works for the government so of course he built two of them, that's how they roll.


Haha ya cause they pay military soo much! The guy who has more Corrado's than anyone is Hubbell. The kid has 4 right now. :screwy:

Dave that would be awsome if you could tuck the exhaust up tighter. Or build me the same exhaust you had!!!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

updates?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Haha ya cause they pay military soo much!


 I don't mean they pay you that much, gvt jobs always bill out enough to do any job twice over. 

I dig the pipe, maybe just a touch higher into the body though. If you did Dave's old setup I imagine it would be much louder than you are looking for... :thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Haha ya cause they pay military soo much! The guy who has more Corrado's than anyone is Hubbell. The kid has 4 right now. :screwy:
> 
> Dave that would be awsome if you could tuck the exhaust up tighter. Or build me the same exhaust you had!!!


 I could def make you a sweet ss exhaust dp back or whatever you want you know that :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well some progress pics of the tear down again. Sorry if they are gigantic. Dave will be fixin a couple boo boo's. Here's a couple with the front seats in. 









































































Because I can't have just one 70mm..... j/k, but one is mine


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Time for all to do work. 

BTW, wtf is Rick doing with that there AFP VRT?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> Time for all to do work.
> 
> BTW, wtf is Rick doing with that there AFP VRT?


 It's going in Darrsh's Irish Green..as if he doesn't already have one of the baddest Corrado's on the planet.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

how did you crack the paint like that?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

When I was cutting the hole in the frame rail the saw-zal blade grabbed and hit the tin from underneath. Just cracked it a bit.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> how did you crack the paint like that?


 really rizzo... you think messing stuff up is something that is hard to come by in that garage? apparently you dont recall the oil spill the put the BP gulf spill to shame. Casey has a pic to verify how retarded we get in that garage. We try hard but it only goes so far.:laugh:

car looked great out in the sun again. i just want to see this thing together and done. 

casey i got a pile of car parts with your name on it. its way bigger then i realized. youll be afraid when you see it.

yes darrsh is getting all of my fun parts and rizzo got the other part to that motor, the o2m. please dont rub it in.....:banghead:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hubbell said:


> its way bigger then i realized.


I hear that a lot.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

hubbell said:


> yes darrsh is getting all of my fun parts and rizzo got the other part to that motor, the o2m. please dont rub it in.....:banghead:


Rick, when are you going to post some pics of your "consolation prize"?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Rob, Rick hasn't even driven the thing nevermind take pics of it.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Rob, Rick hasn't even driven the thing nevermind take pics of it.


*WHAT???* did it break already? 

There were a few nice days in late Nov/Dec...


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

haha you ****in guys are outta hand. You better bring out that bramble C this year Rick. I know your style.... you bought that car to sit there n stare at. :facepalm:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

The car runs mint! It's just resting comfortably at his house. Rizz is supah jealous. (yes the boston accent came out on that one).


----------



## SLC Simo (Jan 23, 2009)

Casey
Car is looking real nice, please finish it soon so Rick can help me with mine.
:thumbup:


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

wow dude, great work n that interior is dam SEXYopcorn:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> haha you ****in guys are outta hand. You better bring out that bramble C this year Rick. I know your style.... you bought that car to sit there n stare at. :facepalm:


if he drives it I might even consider selling him some lights :wave:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am jealous.. your car is indoors. Other than that..my car is still cooler, and a better shade of purple. :laugh: Oh yea..and I have another gear. ahahaha 

I'll give you credit tho, the orange interior looks good with the purple.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfatron3 said:


> if he drives it I might even consider selling him some lights :wave:



Seb don't sell him sht. Sell them to me for $1 less, just to burn his ass. :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Btw rick, If you have a set of balls left, you'd swap a 24v / 02m in that C and drive the hell out of it.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Seb don't sell him sht. Sell them to me for $1 less, just to burn his ass. :laugh:


i hate you.....

dont listen to him seb, the force is gay with that one.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

hubbell said:


> its way bigger then i realized. youll be afraid when you see it.


things my girlfriend says to her mom


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> I am jealous.. your car is indoors. Other than that..my car is still cooler, and a better shade of purple. :laugh: Oh yea..and I have another gear. ahahaha
> 
> I'll give you credit tho, the orange interior looks good with the purple.


The contrast of interior/exterior is pretty effin sweet :thumbup: My car is still the *best* shade of purple though 



dasbeast3.0 said:


> Seb don't sell him sht. Sell them to me for $1 less, just to burn his ass. :laugh:





hubbell said:


> i hate you.....
> 
> dont listen to him seb, the force is gay with that one.


You guys fkn kill me. Is it H20i 2011 yet?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Mike, your Magenta Corrado is definitely not as cool as Burgundy.. look at the first page of my build. Ron Burgundy speaks the truth. Oh and the one more gear comment was just uncalled for and unnecessary. hahaha. Next winter will bring an o2m and some new wheels.

Seb, h2o is gonna be the balls this year. We should all plan on getting some living quarters near each other pretty soon. We had a blast this past year.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

No arguements please...


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

> Originally Posted by hubbell
> its way bigger then i realized. youll be afraid when you see it.





hubbell said:


> things my girlfriend says to her mom


More like things your sister says to your mom... ay oh..zing


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Mike, your Magenta Corrado is definitely not as cool as Burgundy.. look at the first page of my build. Ron Burgundy speaks the truth. Oh and the one more gear comment was just uncalled for and unnecessary. hahaha. Next winter will bring an o2m and some new wheels.
> .



hahahaha My C wins. Im sorry your so butt hurt about your weak ass 02a. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> More like things your sister says to your mom... ay oh..zing


"Oh, that's just wrong" - Cleveland


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahahaah


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Are you moes having a purple fight in here?

That's the gheyest thing I think I've seen yet on here....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, I believe Kyle will be here shortly to prove you different on that one... :facepalm:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Well, I believe Kyle will be here shortly to prove you different on that one... :facepalm:


I stop in hoping to see progress, but the only progress I am seeing is you guys lubing each other up.

Casey, is the airforce the new navy?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Unfortunately all branches are now queer like the Navy since the lift of the "Don't ask don't tell" policy.. My original comment wasn't a poke at you, I just figured you would be here with my favorite picture from h2o last year. But we can keep that off here. haha


----------



## DrivenNails (Aug 31, 2008)

DAAAUMMMN man, that is sweet


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

any updates? How did u support your AWIC core?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

The car is still at paint again, and some things are in the mix but you guys will have to wait until she is done. I also had Dave (bmxrado) build me a new exhaust. 

The awic is mounted using steel flat bar. I bent it wrapping it around the bottom of the IC then another piece of flat bar welded to it. It almost looks just like a cross. Then I bent it to fit the contour of the tranny and over my frame rail, drilled a hole in the bottom and used the tranny as a mounting point. I will take pics of it if you want. It worked out really well and it was like $5 worth of steel and about a half hour or so to make it. Pretty easy.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> The car is still at paint again, and some things are in the mix but you guys will have to wait until she is done. I also had Dave (bmxrado) build me a new exhaust.
> 
> The awic is mounted using steel flat bar. I bent it wrapping it around the bottom of the IC then another piece of flat bar welded to it. It almost looks just like a cross. Then I bent it to fit the contour of the tranny and over my frame rail, drilled a hole in the bottom and used the tranny as a mounting point. I will take pics of it if you want. It worked out really well and it was like $5 worth of steel and about a half hour or so to make it. Pretty easy.


Thanks man....id def like to see pics also too


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Should have some exhaust updates shortly.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Booooyah!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

The new exhaust courtesey of Dave Paster


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

done. i like it....stinger style....leave it like that. shave the bumper and say fuk it.....

when life gives you lemons say fuk the lemons and bail.....

anyone know where the above line came from? prob one of my all time favs.....


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

needs a turbo whistler.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> needs a turbo whistler.


ownly in da 'moenin


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

WHOOO WHOOOOO!! .............:facepalm:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Das only in the moenin.. you posed to be up cookin brefis or suhin anyhow.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

:thumbup:Should have a real update today.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am waiting...........


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

we all are....:wave::laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Here you are ladies and gents... small updates but soooo much better than the old exhaust. Dave can vouch for that one.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

I was just about to upload these. We should have to the over axle done tonight, but ill post them up tonight once it gets done.:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hell ya


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

fap fap fap.


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

vent that waste gate to the atmosphere. ...or are you yella?


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

does dave do the welding or is it someone elses welds???? those are like artwork:thumbup:


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Hell yeah man, looks awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank Collin! It's comin along, should go back together fairly quickly once I get it back. And yes Noodle, dave is now has his PhD in tig welding. not bad ay?!?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice welds Dave! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

I wish i could claim these welds but i cant, not yet at least hahha. My partner does all the tig welding. I have a few new pics i just cant find my damn camera cord ill get them up asap.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Here are some pics from tonight, my partner josh said not to show the welds cause he wasnt happy with them but im sure you guys wont care haha.
Everything gets back purged thats what the tin foil is for incase you were wondering.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

bmxrado said:


> I wish i could claim these welds but i cant, not yet at least hahha. My partner does all the tig welding. I have a few new pics i just cant find my damn camera cord ill get them up asap.


You could claim the welds no one on the interwebs would ever know. Either way work looks sick. You teachin yourself to weld by just getting in seat time or is he helping you out???


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice welds Josh! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I actually welded this exhaust I was just trying to give Dave some love


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

exhaust looks dope! do u plan on coating or wrapping it?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I never wrap it.. always bareback


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

more like brokeback.....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

here we go again....kyle, you stay outa this one. hahaha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Exhaust before vs after.

Before









After









And picked up some new parts today as well.










Some slick new stainless exhaust studs (Sorry for the retarded big pic)


















And


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

much better......
spendy spendy.....
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I know I think this rain is makin me spend money like crazy today haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome work :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thannk Benji! What's good man? It's been a little bit since I've been by the shop to give you my money! I'm sure I'll be by soon when I get it back.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

If your in a spending mood, buy me some ****in parts.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

id like a hooker....


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll take some of both of the above 

Exhaust looks proper :thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Picture time yay:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hell ya that looks awesome. We should have taken pics of the old welds.. hahaha I'm going to drive over to the kid that put the first exhaust on and make him take notes and study them. Thanks for the pics Dave, sh!t's on point.


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks great Dave / Josh! Casey where did you get those sweet stainless exhaust studs, stud?:heart:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Collin, you can get the studs at spturbo.


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks man! Ill be sending you a PM sometime today, have a few questions.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

AceWaters said:


> Looks great Dave / Josh! Casey where did you get those sweet stainless exhaust studs, stud?:heart:


Thank Collin, and thanks for that gay little pun...as if we don't have the gayest pics of vortex already hahaha


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

You know me.. keepin' it gay since '86!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

dang, that's kickin'


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Car is looking absolutely killer Casey. I am surprised they let gay kids like you own cars this cool :heart: 
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

You have heard they lifted the "don't ask don't tell" policy right? So has Vortex... making it okay for gay kids like Collin and I have cool cars.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> You have heard they lifted the "don't ask don't tell" policy right? So has Vortex... making it okay for gay kids like Collin and I have cool cars.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> You have heard they lifted the "don't ask don't tell" policy right? So has Vortex... making it okay for gay kids like Collin and I to have butt sex with each other.


I'd rather you guys keep your personal lives private....thanks in advance. :sly:


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Mmmmm.... privates.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Am I in the Jetta/Cabby forum???


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> Am I in the closet???


fixed, no ****


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

haha!


----------



## GTIguy199 (Sep 2, 2005)

yo that pipe be like WOO WOO!!!! Wake fokes up early in the MOnin.... You should get yo self a whistle tip so yo **** be like WOO WOOOOOOOOOOO! Hell yah i got a whistle tip on my geo prism be like WOO WOOOOOOOO


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Thannk Benji! What's good man? It's been a little bit since I've been by the shop to give you my money! I'm sure I'll be by soon when I get it back.


Doing great, shop is hella busy. Going to start soon on my rado. That exhaust is so proper!!! Great work :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks dude. I can't take any credit for it but it will be passed on.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Fixed frame rail..


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

are you going to have to pull the motor out in for dave to properly paint the rail again?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope, there's enough room. I pulled the turbo, manifold, ic, piping and plumbing all out giving enough room to paint. Oh and here are a couple pics of the exhaust done.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

exhaust looks dope


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Solid exhaust hangers???? Gonna vibrate like a mother.....or an I missing something??? 

Love the exhaust. Beautiful welds.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

just a solid rear one to keep it from sagging in the rear the other one is on rubber hanger, it shouldnt be a prob but well see.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Even if it vibrates, it's worth it to not see it. Worst comes to worst, I'll toss a piece of poly under the bracket..


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thats what i was going to say. just put a piece of rubber inbetween the bracket and the body of the car.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

The vibration is one thing, the lack of movement is another. 

Is there a flex coupling upstream of the muffler near the steering rack? What motor mounts do you have in there?


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

My old exhaust had a solid rear mount. It broke 3 times, the third time I threw it in the woods :thumbup: Yours looks better constructed tho... still gonna break eventually... prob sometime next year.:laugh:


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

Excellent progress! Lookin good man


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Walt! It's getting close.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

For now im gonna leave it and see what happens it has 2 other flex points so i think it should be ok, but time will tell.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

gettin close


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

I did get your studs in they look pretty.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Stud


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

BTW you should post more pics for me Dave.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

that looks much better..... :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

You stay classy Dave!!!


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

eurosportgti said:


> exhaust looks dope





vaporado said:


> Excellent progress! Lookin good man


 These guys pretty much summed up what I was going to say! :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

When this is done, it's going to be arguably one of the cleanest Corrados around.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks bud, I appreciate it. Lotsa moulah and lotsa time. I do have a nice suprise for everyone soon. Not spoiling it yet though!


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> I do have a nice suprise for everyone soon. Not spoiling it yet though!


it better be something rareee


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Thanks bud, I appreciate it. Lotsa moulah and lotsa time. I do have a nice suprise for everyone soon. Not spoiling it yet though!


Let me guess, fancy new wheels?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

He got a sybian installed in the drivers seat.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Figures.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

lol maybe his vaj will stop hurting then. :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> it better be something rareee


That would answer both comments from Dave and Mike as well as this, right? A sybian is something you don't see everyday in a car! 

But yes it is semi-rare.


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

fixed.eace:


cstanley19 said:


> But yes it is semi-hard.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

...and team purple strikes again... :ghey:

Thanks for the sig, LULZ.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

ein said:


> ...and team purple strikes again... :ghey:
> 
> Thanks for the sig, LULZ.


Hell ya so stoked i made it into someone sig haha:thumbup:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

I spy a future project in the back with 1 schmidt TH line wheel on :laugh:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

G535 said:


> I spy a future project in the back with 1 schmidt TH line wheel on :laugh:


Did you miss the fact that it appears to be a Rallye?


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

ein said:


> Did you miss the fact that it appears to be a Rallye?


I was gonna say something about this, surprised nobody really has yet...


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Definitely a Rally, Dave did some serious work on it too. Check out his page in the Paint and Body forum, you can see the body work he did to it.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

ein said:


> Did you miss the fact that it appears to be a Rallye?


No, i didnt.....a regular MK2 wouldnt be worth such a big amount of work i guess...after building such a Rado


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Some bling bling


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

rallye is a customers i believe. chrome looks good casey. cant wait to see your car at h2o.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Sean, and your right.. Maybe people got confused that it was mine or Dave's. If I owned that Rally it would be sitting under the Corrado.. Or someone on here would own my Corrado haha.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

haha ya dude id love to have a rallye. one day maybe


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

If I owned a rallye I would cut it up and take the good stuff.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Basically what I was saying, just knew it would probably hurt some feelings. I would definitely have it under the C.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, didn't catch that at first. :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

blang blang yo


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

wow how did i miss this build.... and a local! 

When is done.. you betta bring it to the DubHaus GTG at VWoA


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

rico_arg said:


> wow how did i miss this build.... and a local!
> 
> When is done.. you betta bring it to the DubHaus GTG at VWoA


LOL, nice hijacking there, and didn't you get used and abused here last :laugh: Careful.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

whoa, youve been busy


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

corrado-correr said:


> whoa, youve been busy


Yes sir. I haven't looked into the vwoa show bit if it's near by I'm down. I'll be pickin the car up next saturday to start reassembly. Should come together fairly quickly. We'll see though.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking good Casey :thumbup:

Didn't see any pics of the painted rail tho 

Hoping to see this at SOWO, if I can actually make it :beer:

opcorn:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I haven't seen the rail yet either. It will be at sowo for sure so get yer ass there fool! Well go boozin!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> I haven't seen the rail yet either. It will be at sowo for sure so get yer ass there fool! Well go boozin!


fosho :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Worked on the wiper cover after james got me motivated to finish it and paint it. Needs a couple coats but it came out ok for a first timer.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks good man, and good thing your local hehe. I'll shoot you a text soon and meet up within the next week or so :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll be pickin the car up saturday!:thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

mmmmm.... saturday... i got progress when you get back, not to hijack.

:wave:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

hubbell said:


> mmmmm.... saturday... i got progress when you get back, not to hijack.
> 
> :wave:


on your own car? pics or it never happened


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

hubbell said:


> mmmmm.... saturday... i got progress when you get back, not to hijack.
> 
> :wave:



:bs:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> :bs:


I think you guys will be pleasantly suprised with what Rickers has been up to. I saw what was about to happen before I went to Cali so I am hoping that is what he is talking.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

What is he going to take the bramble for a run around the block?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

basically. I doubt he will even drive it. I will make him though!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup: for u slackers

i bought another one :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Darrsh said:


> i bought another one :banghead:


To put on stands? :laugh:

or lift?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Darrsh said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: for u slackers
> 
> i bought another one :banghead:


What in Allah's name are you thinking!?!? You should get your head checked


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> What in Allah's name are you thinking!?!? You should get your head checked


edit*
bahahahaha you said it Kyle. *Moustafa*, aren't we supposed to finish one car before you even think of buying another one? Please share your new POS... It's probably a 35K mile car isn't it?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> bahahahaha you said it Kyle. Moutsafa, aren't we supposed to finish one car before you even think of buying another one? Please share your new POS... It's probably a 35K mile car isn't it?


Who the hell in their right mind wants more than 2 Corrados? Oh wait... leave it up to Moustafa... :facepalm:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Or Rick... 2 brambles and a black g60 (roof donor) haha plus my car over there and an other buddy's burgundy along with his girls R32 and usually a Passat wagon that gets hacked up for it's obd2 swap... friggin' kid.


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

Nice Rado build :thumbup:.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

im not proud of this, keep in mind, caseys car is not here and i have one more corrado that is not pictured here and you also cant see the huge work van or the R32, but this is the view of my back yard...my neighbors hate me....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hubbell said:


> im not proud of this, keep in mind, caseys car is not here and i have one more corrado that is not pictured here and you also cant see the huge work van or the R32, but this is the view of my back yard...my neighbors hate me....


appropriate :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Not to mention Frankfurt the ferocious pooch! Oh and I forgot about the volveezee


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

hubbell said:


> im not proud of this, keep in mind, caseys car is not here and i have one more corrado that is not pictured here and you also cant see the huge work van or the R32, but this is the view of my back yard...my neighbors hate me....


Rick, that better not be the Bramble from my area sitting outside!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Kyle.....:facepalm: that's all..


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> Kyle.....:facepalm: that's all..


this should read:

"I keep my car in rick's garage":facepalm:

:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahahahah :laugh: I won't make jokes about Rick anymore... I am his bitch.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

I'll get pics of the new ride this weekend, u guys won't b ashamed, and Rick you need to come get the dbp


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> hahahahah :laugh: I won't make jokes about Rick anymore... I am his bitch.


Since you f*cked that bell hop on your cruise last year. BOOM! 











i only hang out with casey so i can have sex with his car....daily....

(i named her casey)


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

bahahahahaha excellent reference.. He was a bartender!!!!

Darrsh, give us some details will ya? Did you pick up that Blue one in Quantico?


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

LEGIT


----------



## canes03 (Oct 31, 2009)

*looking good*

very nice, cant wait to see it finished....


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

So Rick, did u build a giant glass case for the C yet? Maybe its time for a good keyjob to learn u some thangs about keeping the C outside. :laugh:

Your driveway is as bad as mine lol. So tell me, has your girlfriend given up yet? Mine complained for 4 years until she finally broke and just accepted it. Now its "normal" to have a transmission in the kitchen and 10 cars outside hahah


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> So Rick, did u build a giant glass case for the C yet? Maybe its time for a good keyjob to learn u some thangs about keeping the C outside. :laugh:
> 
> Your driveway is as bad as mine lol. So tell me, has your girlfriend given up yet? Mine complained for 4 years until she finally broke and just accepted it. Now its "normal" to have a transmission in the kitchen and 10 cars outside hahah


knock on wood....dont jinx it....itll be inside asap. im looking forward to no cars in the back. i cant wait. only a few more weeks, or months....


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Well worth it ...:thumbup: 

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/vortex_news/article_2909.shtml


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats!!! 

Gonna be a whole lot more traffic in this thread now. 

Rick if you would like to donate a car to my garage, I have space. :laugh:

Darrsh....I think bought a very special purple car....so all you guys in VA can be the purple man group. :sly:  :laugh: :heart:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Well worth it ...:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/vortex_news/article_2909.shtml


:thumbup:


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Nice car! And cool to see something sweet from the area.


- Juston


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

good guess Zak on it being Eric's RWD Rear engine beast, but no its not that, i was actually gonna buy it but we couldnt come to an agreement, and thank god i didnt, that thing is the pinnacle of Corrado Money Pits


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: Still should get a purple one too....


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Some bling bling


4everkustoms? .. picture looks familiar from their facebook page


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Darrsh said:


> good guess Zak on it being Eric's RWD Rear engine beast, but no its not that, i was actually gonna buy it but we couldnt come to an agreement, and thank god i didnt, that thing is the pinnacle of Corrado Money Pits


A long time C owner local to me bought that purple wallet eater. But I did hear Darrsh was looking at it too. 

I hope the MidEngine C gets sorted properly this time around, sooooo much potential.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

JDM-JTI said:


> 4everkustoms? .. picture looks familiar from their facebook page


yup, diem is the man!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Kyle.....:facepalm: that's all..





hubbell said:


> this should read:
> 
> "I keep my car in rick's garage":facepalm:
> 
> :laugh:


Oh so the Bramble car is sitting outside?!?! I wish I would have bought that car.



Darrsh said:


> I'll get pics of the new ride this weekend, u guys won't b ashamed, and Rick you need to come get the dbp


Deff want to see this :thumbup:


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

Nice work go to see more local cars coming out the dc va md talent has dropped off the last few yrs


----------



## TurboPass (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow that's a lot of effort. I'm surprised though that the syncro wasn't at the top of the list. That was at the top of my wish list back in 1992 when I had a Corrado. That and a multilink rear.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

honorable mention....:thumbup:


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

ummm...I just noticed this, but is this TJ's (TJ from Roanoke) buddy?? Didn't I play these drums when we came up for Bug Out a few years ago???


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

No sorry man. This car is in Alexandria, well Springfield is where the garage is. Thanks for the props on the car guys, and thanks to Tom for the blurb on it. I will hopefully get this thing wrapped up in the coming weeks and have some real photos of the car... maybe some rolling burnouts videos too but who knows???... haha


----------



## kpoyser (Jun 23, 2008)

what process did u use to get the paint to be so reflective?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats on the honorable mention Casey. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> No sorry man. This car is in Alexandria, well Springfield is where the garage is. Thanks for the props on the car guys, and thanks to Tom for the blurb on it. I will hopefully get this thing wrapped up in the coming weeks and have some real photos of the car... maybe some rolling burnouts videos too but who knows???... haha


so you are flying me out for pictars?!?! ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

The shaved bay came out incredible and I hope mine comes out that nice. Props on the honorable mention! :thumbup:


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

everything about this build is awesome. great work :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

IDdubber said:


> ummm...I just noticed this, but is this TJ's (TJ from Roanoke) buddy?? Didn't I play these drums when we came up for Bug Out a few years ago???



same drums.....same garage....has it already been a few years?


----------



## fatboyvw (Sep 27, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: :heart: the color


----------



## jaded_G60 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm in opcorn:

Can't wait to see it done

It looks incredible already:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> so you are flying me out for pictars?!?! ic:ic:ic:ic:


Kyle I'll fly you out here. Only Southwest though and you have to sit on the roof to hold it down.



kpoyser said:


> what process did u use to get the paint to be so reflective?


Spend over $5k in paint and it looks like that.

And a little teaser...




























And they may have some 2.5" lips on them


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

autec wheels!????


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Zinni said:


> alutec wheels!????


Yea.. they seem to be unique.. look them up! 

For those of you that don't know Zinni, he is probably one of the most stand up guys on Vortex. If you ever deal with him you will not have to worry, he comes through and is awesome! Thanks again Zinni for the Autecs!!!


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

man now it looks like I only replied to your thread to get some props... 

thanks for the kind words, but I'm not more of a stand up guy then you! 

Again have fun with your unique autecs!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Zinni said:


> man now it looks like I only replied to your thread to get some props...
> 
> than


I know you didn't reply just for the props man. But you definitely deserve them. I am just glad these things finally got here. I saw a notice on my door yestarday after work and I almost did a back flip.


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

Man I'm so glad too that they arrived. Took way too long though!!! 

And this build is awesome!!! I subscribed to it way before I sold you the wheels but just recently found out, that this is your thread! 

I'm very glad the wheels will be on a proper C! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Zinni said:


> man now it looks like I only replied to your thread to get some props...
> 
> thanks for the kind words, but I'm not more of a stand up guy then you!
> 
> Again have fun with your unique autecs!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


was ist so speziell an den autecs ?


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

lass dich überraschen cris


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

A9's?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

iAco said:


> A9's?


Haha, just saw the "other" thread :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

kpoyser said:


> what process did u use to get the paint to be so reflective?


 Its brand new paint man. Good clearcoat (I think Dave uses Glasurit), and it was wetsanded/buffed. :thumbup:




Casey send me pics of the wheels you douche. :laugh:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Its brand new paint man. Good clearcoat (I think Dave uses *sikkens/lesonal*), and it was wetsanded/buffed. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Casey send me pics of the wheels you douche. :laugh:



*Fixed*


----------



## kpoyser (Jun 23, 2008)

I plan on respraying my mark 4. I was just wondering what process was used, how much base, how much colour, how much clear etc.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I figured someone would search up Zinni's name.. so I guess the cats outa the bag.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> I figured someone would search up Zinni's name.. so I guess the cats outa the bag.


   That's a lot of dish!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes sir. Once I get them fitted properly they will be on their way to be chromed.


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

I hope I haven't spoiled the tease!!! 

It was too late when I took the pics out... :facepalm:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

jealous dude! love a9s.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

nah.. I knew people would put the clues together.. it's cool. These will only go on if they fit properly with the adapters. If not, I'll refinish them and send them for someone else to enjoy.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh! you just set the bar sir. I was being a lurker but now i had to say something. Damn sick car Mister.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank God you let it slip, now I don't have to worry about checking myself anymore.

Gonna look sick chromed


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> . These will only go on if they fit properly with the adapters. If not, I'll refinish them and send them for someone else to enjoy.


Dont be a pus sy, Make them fit properly. :laugh:


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

If they don't fit make me fit man, a9's freshly chromed on your burgundy only = TOP DAWG STATUS


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

These will be fitted properly, don't worry fellahs..


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

I got spare quarters we could always make your rears a little wider hahah.


----------



## Mafiamike954 (Mar 4, 2009)

what a great build


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

bmxrado said:


> I got spare quarters we could always make your rears a little wider hahah.


Can you spare the Rallye's drive train and an air set up too?.. I say this jokingly but that's probably what next winter will bring.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

bmxrado said:


> I got spare quarters we could always make your rears a little wider hahah.


dont even ask him about dave, do it and charge him.....ill help you beat him till pays up....

seriously....:sly:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

easy Rick.. I have to finish this god damn thing..


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

screw u both i want those quarters for the white one


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

So who can source me some center caps for these sh!tty wheels?.... Do any other OZ's or ABT's utilize the same size caps?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

PM sent..


----------



## rokhopr313 (Jan 13, 2011)

Where did you get your door moldings?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Only place that has everytthing!!! 1stvwparts.com They aren't cheap though. ZEB can get any part for you. (except ABT A9 Center Caps) haha


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

nice.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Ha! I thought that ^ was a Pchop.

Get ready for some serious chit chat Casey....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I know right. Now I have some real pressure to get this thing done asap.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

They forgot to mention how much pole you smoked in trade for parts/work..whats up with that? :laugh:


U find center caps yet?


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> Only place that has everytthing!!! 1stvwparts.com They aren't cheap though. ZEB can get any part for you. (except ABT A9 Center Caps) haha


and french spec euros....its funny because its so recent.....:laugh:

and 1stvwparts has quite good prices. dont you recall your trip to the dealer at full price for bolts? they still tell that story almost every time i walk in, haha. i simply tell them: "yeah some guys, that person must be an arse"

side note we can NEVER go to the dealer together....i enjoy my discount too much....


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

the frenchies are a no go


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hubbell said:


> and french spec euros....its funny because its so recent.....:laugh:
> 
> and 1stvwparts has quite good prices. dont you recall your trip to the dealer at full price for bolts? they still tell that story almost every time i walk in, haha. i simply tell them: "yeah some guys, that person must be an arse"
> 
> side note we can NEVER go to the dealer together....i enjoy my discount too much....


hahah I had to get all the part numbers some how. I really wasn't planning on doing that but after I got all the stuff and then punched the part numbers into 1vdub, I was like hell no I'd be saving over $150 just on bolts! Now I know Springfield VW has a stock pile of Corrado bolts hahah


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Isn't sexual favors a form of currency? Where I come from it is. And no, no caps yet. I might have to poke around and try a few different caps and make decals.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Isn't sexual favors a form of currency? Where I come from it is. And no, no caps yet. I might have to poke around and try a few different caps and make decals.


they do say Virginia is for lovers... and Casey does *LOVE* the cawk :laugh::laugh:

Maybe contact ABT and see if they are using similar center caps these days?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Decals I believe: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-ABT-Lenkrad-E...3032?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item3a62bb1d28


----------



## Johnny the Knuckles (Apr 12, 2011)

Just read the whole thread, Awesome build :thumbup::thumbup: 
can't wait to see the finished product! oh and Thank you for your service, sir!!:beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks man :thumbup: And you are very welcome..


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Casey your new wheels are awesome dood!

Can't wait to see this thing done


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Seb!!


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

Damn, I need to get out of the mk3 forum more often. Thank you for a nice little vacation away from....well, you know.:beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I hear ya, I pop in the mk2-3 forums and lurk around there. Don't post much but I like to check out what's happenin in those parts.


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

cstanley19 said:


> I hear ya, I pop in the mk2-3 forums and lurk around there. Don't post much but I like to check out what's not really happenin in those parts.


fixed it for ya


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

hubbell said:


> same drums.....same garage....has it already been a few years?


Yeh...I think this summer it'll be 2 years.

Soon as I saw the garage with 4 or 5 'Rados in the drive and a volvo or two in the mix...i was like - yup, that's Rick. lol

Awesome to see you taking part in this build. I (obviously) don't know the guy behind it all, but whatever  I remember you saying before you weren't in the scene as much as you wanted to be anymore...glad for your sake that has (apparently) gone by the way side :laugh:

Seeing all this going on really makes me feel like a douche...i can't even get a small dent popped out of my front fender... :banghead:

Awesome work - thing is already amazing...going to be top-notch grade A quality stuff upon completion :heart::thumbup::beer::heart::thumbup::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

IDdubber said:


> I (obviously) don't know the guy behind it all, but whatever


I didn't realize you and Rick knew each other. I think I misunderstood the question when you asked. I thought you were asking if the garage was in Roanoke. Anyway, Rick is back in the scene with full force. He has had 3 Corrados since I have known him. You should see his Bramble he is building now. I can't believe he is selling it.:banghead: Oh well. I will have updates this weekend!!! Moar pics to come.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> You should see his Bramble he is building now. I can't believe he is selling it.:banghead:


STOP POSTING THINGS LIKE THIS!!!! I'm gonna be broke forever! ...stupid Brambles...... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


does Rick have a thing for satin silver???


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

ein said:


> does Rick have a thing for men???


Yes he does.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Yes he does.


I thought he was into VAG?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

ein said:


> I thought he was into VAG?


Yes man-vag


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

This thread smells like burnt pubes and lube. :sly: :laugh:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> This thread smells like *aftershave and taco meat*. :sly: :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

ein said:


> I thought he was into VAG?


haha...this def this....

i cant wait to blow by some corvette on a "closed course" and see the look on the owners face..... so many douches, so little time....

"Perhaps, Mmmm. But, you know, this is the one. Yes, yes yes... I saw three of these parked outside the local Starbucks this morning, which tells me only one thing. There's too many self-Indulgent wieners in this city with too much bloody money! Now, if I was driving a 1992 Corrado SLC turbo..."

"You would not be a self-indulgent wiener, sir... You'd be a connoisseur."

"Precisely. Champagne would fall from the heavens. Doors would open. Velvet ropes would part."


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hubbell said:


> "Perhaps, Mmmm. But, you know, this is the one. Yes, yes yes... I saw three of these parked outside the local Starbucks this morning, which tells me only one thing. There's too many self-Indulgent wieners in this city with too much bloody money! Now, if I was driving a 1992 Corrado SLC turbo..."
> 
> "You would not be a self-indulgent wiener, sir... You'd be a connoisseur."
> 
> "Precisely. Champagne would fall from the heavens. Doors would open. Velvet ropes would part."


You forgot to put (In a dumb Nicholas Cage accent)

And yes, I can't wait to walk on some vette's around town. Although my Capt at work just bought a 2010 ZO6. It's pretty nasty. Too bad he bought Canary Yellow:thumbdown:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh and why not color match my new Schimmel water tank?...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nice ! and now finish the rado and let dave paint your touareg :laugh: 
like your pic


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Finished up the wiper cover. It came out decent for first time plastic welding. Probably gonna grab one of Dogger's but I didn't realize he made them until I was almost done with this thing. On the up side it it is fully shaved (just the way I like it).


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> On the up side it it is fully shaved (just the way I like it).


Brazillian Skuttle :laugh:


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

the tank looks like it came out nice, and the one piece is tits :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

looks good man....:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Brazillian Skuttle :laugh:


hahah I was hoping someone would catch it and quote it. Chad wins with the name of my new product line. Or should I change the name of the thread to Brazillian Build (yes because it's fully shaved)


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh:

Now Finish it!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

*impressive*

Just spend 30 min at work looking at this thread...Wow fantastic build, it will truly be a unique ride.

brings me back to my bro's '92 SLC. I also love the purple, I remember loving a purple G60 when I was at Penn State in the early '00s. 

I might need to search some classifieds, or talk to the numerous 'rado owners on this thread!

-asal


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

It came out pretty nice. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

asal said:


> Just spend 30 min at work looking at this thread...Wow fantastic build, it will truly be a unique ride.
> 
> brings me back to my bro's '92 SLC. I also love the purple, I remember loving a purple G60 when I was at Penn State in the early '00s.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I appreciate it. BTW I live pretty damn close to you! :thumbup:



> It came out pretty nice.


Thanks man!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it. BTW I live pretty damn close to you! :thumbup:


Yeah, I was happy to see that. I actually used to live even closer; I lived in a condo on Eisenhower avenue in Alex. for 3 years.

In related news, which GTG are you going to show this baby off at??


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I live in Kingstown so I'll probably pop over there on Monday nights. It won't be for a couple weeks though


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> I live in Kingstown so I'll probably pop over there on Monday nights. It won't be for a couple weeks though


Does that mean sowo!?!?! I want another Corrado to cruise down with:thumbup:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

you can follow his trailer lol


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd love to trailer a rado but damn B5 Avant can only pull "2000 k" limit :banghead:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

bmxrado said:


> you can follow his trailer lol


If I had a/c I would be fine but window's down for 8 hours...nah. Plus I am gonna beat the **** out of it when I get down there so if I break it, oh well.... 3.0l


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> If I had a/c I would be fine but window's down for 8 hours...nah. Plus I am gonna beat the **** out of it when I get down there so if I break it, oh well.... 3.0l


:thumbup: but get a 24v puss


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> If I had a/c I would be fine but window's down for 8 hours...nah. Plus I am gonna beat the **** out of it when I get down there so if I break it, oh well.... 3.0l


I'm rockin the no a/c and window open for 8-9 hours! Man up :laugh: (Honestly I would love to put a/c back in the car now maybe I'm getting old)


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

thecorradokid24 said:


> I'm rockin the no a/c and window open for 8-9 hours! Man up :laugh: (Honestly I would love to put a/c back in the car now maybe I'm getting old)


You can rock it out like this. Prob get even more pictures of you and your car taken


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

NYCGTM said:


> You can rock it out like this. Prob get even more pictures of you and your car taken


I would but I would have 4 naked dudes in my car... I already have one really gay pic floating on here, I'm good. Plus I don't wanna see Rizzo's hairy ass.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

LOL, I hear ya, plus the stink will be beyond stank ass.
Oh, not that it makes a difference, but Rizzo said he will go Euro this year and shave his rear :laugh:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

^ That's why the interior is already brown (ish)....  easy cleanup. :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

haha Joe, I'll glue my ass hair to your head..see, we all win.:laugh:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

No thanks bro, I don't want sperm all over my head. Thanks for the ghey offer though. I love you too.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Just think, there is a link to this thread on the main page of Vortex showing the entire world and VW corporate the wonderful things enthusiasts do with their cars. :laugh: ( < there aren't enough of these to describe how funny this is.

Casey is our Corrado Ambassador to the world. :screwy:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> Just think, there is a link to this thread on the main page of Vortex showing the entire world and VW corporate the wonderful things enthusiasts do with their cars. :laugh: ( < there aren't enough of these to describe how funny this is.
> 
> Casey is our Corrado Ambassador to the world. :screwy:


I jut figured he gave anthony a handy in the parkinglot of a tacobell.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> I jut figured he gave anthony a handy in the parkinglot of a tacobell.


I heard those airforce boys have baby soft hands.. they don't do much manual labor.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

touche.. then again the joke is on you monkey's slaving over hot engine bays, inhaling bondo and sitting in front of a computer lookin at kiddie porn (kyle) all day for jobs. hahaha.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey use tradesmen keep the world running buddy.:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> touche.. then again the joke is on you monkey's slaving over hot engine bays, inhaling bondo and sitting in front of a computer lookin at kiddie porn (kyle) all day for jobs. hahaha.


Everytime I search kiddie porn the only picture that comes up is this one:








:sly::sly:

You a bit younger than you lead on Casey? Or is your victim? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

haha I think the point of kid touchers is they like the look of the little ones. Matt looks like he's fukn 40. hahaha


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to see you guys are still keepin' it gay.:thumbup:


----------



## juanpa (Apr 29, 2011)

What color code is that burgundy?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

out of control


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

That's too funny! :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Roflmfao


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

cris you are a dead man!!!! hahaah I was expecting a boner to rise in someones pants. But that's not an invitation for someone to do it. It won't be funny.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

juanpa said:


> What color code is that burgundy?


LC3U


----------



## juanpa (Apr 29, 2011)

cstanley19 said:


> LC3U


Thank you


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

So I split the wheels and tossed on the new lip. I'm not sure if I like em....


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

haha.... nice pic.....


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

moar moar moar ... what kind of rubber we puttin' on there?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

brakedust said:


> moar moar moar ... what kind of rubber we puttin' on there?


185/40/17 Nankangs?


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

cstanley19 said:


> So I split the wheels and tossed on the new lip. I'm not sure if I like em....


Well, I was at Rick's this past weekend and saw the wheels and I think you should like them! :beer:
Really nice car, man. I was impressed with the quality of everything done to it! And BTW, the little 91 Dark Burgundy Pearl G60 at Rick's is mine. I've been out of the Corrado forums for a few years, but I'm on my way back in.

And just for the record, I LIKE Rick's backyard full of corrados. Makes me feel "normal." Though, only three of my five cars are corrados.  Haha!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

brakedust said:


> moar moar moar ... what kind of rubber we puttin' on there?


The A9s will sport 225/35/17 Falken 452s all around on 9.5s. The rs's will have 245/35/17 and 225/35 up front Falken 452. 

G60driver- I appreciate the words. Did I hear you may be the owner of a 6th?


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

cstanley19 said:


> G60driver- I appreciate the words. Did I hear you may be the owner of a 6th?


Hmmm, could be. . .


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

You're lucky... that car is soo mint. top to bottom done, an then some. Good stuff, you'll have to come around more often.


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

Just hope to have it in my possession (and tweaked a little) before SoWo. Already got wheels lined up, and possibly some A8s for my fat a$$.  We'll see. You going to SoWo? I'd LOVE to see your car once it's finished!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> So I split the wheels and tossed on the new lip. I'm not sure if I like em....


i'd eat soup out of them, that's right i said soup.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Will this be ready by h20?


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> Will this be ready by h20?


It better be ready for sowo!:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

G60Driver said:


> Just hope to have it in my possession (and tweaked a little) before SoWo. Already got wheels lined up, and possibly some A8s for my fat a$$.  We'll see. You going to SoWo? I'd LOVE to see your car once it's finished!


Yes I am, the car will be there as well. I am just helpin Rick cut up a couple of cars right now so we can make room to get my car in for some final touches.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Yes I am, the car will be there as well. I am just helpin Rick cut up a couple of cars right now so we can make room to get my car in for some final touches.


any progress pix?


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

can't wait to see this car in person this year.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

love how the dash turned out. great project


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

This has been the focus for the past few days. Basically just making room, so why not cut up a non sunroof car?..


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

ur a slob, look at that place.....:facepalm:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll take the spare 12v head, Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> I'll take the spare 12v head, Thanks. :thumbup:


....

come get it... leave your euro front bumper....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Had a little mishap with the wheels...



















But a little massaging took care of it. 










Oh and I guess a pic of the car, almost ready for SoWo..


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

great build brother. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Dude, that looks like a bear trap not a mishap...


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

Goddamn, I cant wait to see your car.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Going to bleed the brakes and clutch right now, and hopefully start her up again by the end of the day. I will bring my camera too.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Going to bleed the brakes and clutch right now, and hopefully start her up again by the end of the day. I will bring my camera too.


You're gonna have a major boost leak according to the picture above :what:........:laugh:

Hope it all works out, GL and sorry I will miss SOWO, but will hopefully see it in person at H2O :beer:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Had a little mishap with the wheels...


Stretch tires for the WIN :banghead:


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice work. :thumbup: I am anxious to see this thing, and some videos of it.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

New falkens are going on Monday. Still some stretch but not a 205 on a 10. You will see it at sowo even if I can't work out all these damn kinks this week. It's frustrating. I'll post up the issues later. Too tired now.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

The only issue is you, being a va gina. **** if I had the week off, I'd take the train to your place and finish the car my damn self, with 1 arm. :laugh:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> The only issue is you, being a va gina. **** if I had the week off, I'd take the train to your place and finish the car my damn self, with 1 arm. :laugh:


why would you bring one extra arm with you?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> The only issue is you, being a va gina. **** if I had the week off, I'd take the train to your place and finish the car my damn self, with 1 arm. :laugh:


Other arm would be too busy jerkin off at the car I guess?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

He's been busy giving dutch rutters.. it's not gay cause your not touchin it right? 

Ok people, so here are the issues that need to be sorted by Thursday....(take a deep breath)

Car runs pretty smoothly, however I noticed it started to misfire a bit. The motor itself doesn't hiccup but every 10-20 seconds it backfires a bit but keep running fine. I would say the computer is still learning the software but I bought it all from Sean and he ran it so it's probably already programmed nicely. I don't have my FPR on yet so I can't rule out too much fuel.

Number two is vaccum.. the gauge shows 10 ln Hg.. I know I need roughly 17-18. I have routed all my new vac lines and I am pretty certain I have everything correct. I am going to do a once over again to check for leaks. Continuing with the vaccum issue, when the car is running the doors lock and will not stay open when you unlock it. I am thinking there is something up with rear hatch vaccum. I can't open the hatch either. The trunk release doesn't work anymore. 

Next, When I put the car in gear and let the clutch out (on jack stands) the axles don't move. The shifter feels like it's in gear, 1-5 but nothing happens?.. Rick bled the clutch and brakes with a power bleeder so I don't think that's an issue. I didn't mess with the trans at alll over the build, only a new cluth and fly wheel. 

And lastly the fans won't kick on, but I think Rick and I can sort that today. I am pretty sure my schimmel sri is making the throttle body hit the brown t-stat sensor. 

Anyone wanna buy a Corrado????


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Still some stretch but not a 205 on a 10.


 :thumbup: you were saying 235 didnt you :thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

215 or 225 will be fine. 235 will prolly be too big for a corrado and rub like crazy on a 10


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

225's will be fitted:thumbup: 

Ok so I (Rick) sorted the vacuum, the car is now posting up 18 ln Hg strong. Door locks were due to the vacuum situation.

The clutch situation however I am stumped. I bled it, multiple times. Changed slave cylinder, master cylinder, blew out the slave line to ensure no particals (thanks TJ) so now our last idea was that maybe the throw out bearing may have fell off and the tranny was mated to the block with out realizing?? It shifts into every gear yet it won't spin the axles.. I need to get this sorted by Thursday. I am going to pull the slave cylinder off tomorrow and check the fork for any tension, but all ideas are welcome. Thanks guys.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

and why not a video?...


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pull the slave and put a screwdriver or something in the hole, see if the clutch fork is sitting in its home position or if it somehow got wedged forward, holding the pressure plate open. See if you can move it at all. If the Clutch fork is sitting in home position and has normal resistance when pushing it forward, then it is working properly. Its a simple setup, there's not much that can go wrong mechanically.

If the release bearing fell out, you wouldn't be able to stop the axles from spinning unless it was in neutral. All it does is disengage the pressure plate from the clutch when the pedal is pressed, otherwise, the clutch stays engaged. Also if it fell out, the clutch pedal would be really weak and pretty much drop to the floor with little effort = no resistance. 

Did you forget to put the clutch back in when you took out the old stuff? It def sounds like there is no clutch whatsoever if the car drives in all gears without spinning the axles. Def something that can be overlooked if your rushing around getting the car back together.


And no one gives a dutch rudder better than you, you know that! Rick told me all about it, why do you think he sticks around to help ya? :laugh: 

Lmk how u make out man :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> And no one gives a dutch rudder better than you, you know that! Rick told me all about it, why do you think he sticks around to help ya? :laugh:


QFT:facepalm:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

what the f*ck did you do to your wheel?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> what the f*ck did you do to your wheel?


Shaved wheels are the new hotness!

BTW You still have the US failbelts?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> and why not a video?...


MMMMM, Spaghetti :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

ein said:


> Shaved wheels are the new hotness!
> 
> BTW You still have the US failbelts?


Ya US belts until I come across a full euro swap.They will be gone soon. 



dasbeast3.0 said:


> Pull the slave and put a screwdriver or something in the hole, see if the clutch fork is sitting in its home position or if it somehow got wedged forward, holding the pressure plate open. See if you can move it at all. If the Clutch fork is sitting in home position and has normal resistance when pushing it forward, then it is working properly. Its a simple setup, there's not much that can go wrong mechanically.
> 
> If the release bearing fell out, you wouldn't be able to stop the axles from spinning unless it was in neutral. All it does is disengage the pressure plate from the clutch when the pedal is pressed, otherwise, the clutch stays engaged. Also if it fell out, the clutch pedal would be really weak and pretty much drop to the floor with little effort = no resistance.
> 
> ...


The clutch is 100% definitley on there. Rick put it on and I definitely remember because I orderd new fly wheel bolts to install everythingI was going to pull the slave last night and try that, but I was pretty beat and the last thing I needed to do was scratch something or f' up the chrome because I got lazy. That's usually when dumb $hit like that happens.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ladies and gents, we have a running, driving Corrado. It's been almost 2 years since she has moved on her own free will. Wow what a long couple of days. SoWo here I come! One more small fan issue to deal with and we are in business. Oh ya plus put the rest of the car together and detail it, register it and hope that nothing breaks down there..


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Did you notice anything with the trans when you pulled it?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Ladies and gents, we have a running, driving Corrado. It's been almost 2 years since she has moved on her own free will. Wow what a long couple of days. SoWo here I come! One more small fan issue to deal with and we are in business. Oh ya plus put the rest of the car together and detail it, register it and hope that nothing breaks down there..


isht feels good doesn't it :beer:


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> Ladies and gents, we have a running, driving Corrado. It's been almost 2 years since she has moved on her own free will. Wow what a long couple of days. SoWo here I come! One more small fan issue to deal with and we are in business. Oh ya plus put the rest of the car together and detail it, register it and hope that nothing breaks down there..


 I can only imagine what that must feel like. 

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

ein said:


> Did you notice anything with the trans when you pulled it?


It was probably one of the more odd issues I think anyone could have with a trans. When I assembled the car, I put the shifter linkage on and fasteded it to the trans. Well, the linkage has rubber bushings with metal reinforcements inside it. The metal part must have fallen out, so when I tightened the bolt that sit directly above the slave cylinder, it went too far into the case causing the bolt to hit the fork. Thus, not allowing the fork to move to engage. As soon I unbolted the shift linkage I heard the fork move (a loud ping). The car now runs and drives (well I backed it out of the garage, today I will get to take it down the street if it's not raining. I am a little worried though that I may have caused some damage some how. It does make a little noise/vibration in the case. For the time being, I am going to just keep pluggin away. A new trans is in route anyway.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

It could have caused the fork to bend. IF so, then the fork could be causing uneven pressure on the TO bearing and could cause some chatter or vibs.

Just by memory. I can't visualize where that bolts come through, but I believe it is a plausible theory you have. Hopefully it didn't bend the fork and just caused it to come off of the pivot bolt/Pin.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Yo Yoo Yooo*

I have a few things for the tranny if you need it. I'm local too 
New throw out bearing, if your broke.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

NYCGTM said:


> I have a few things for the tranny if you need it. I'm local too
> New throw out bearing, if your broke.


Well I'm trying to hold off on messing too much with the trans. I just bought a new factory tranny with a Peloquin diff. Not broke, just don't want to pull the tranny twice. I will give it a few test drives and see if the vibrations is too harsh. Hopefully mine will do for Sowo but I appreciate the offer.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Boneing ! ! !*

End of your thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5308721-Only-the-BEST-pics-of-SoWo.-ONLY


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Is that the only pic you got? While it is a classy pic (the suziphone player that is) it was right before putting it on the trailer so I had to take off the bumper.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Car looked good in person. Came over a few times to meet ya but you were MIA. Almost brought mine over and parked it next to yours.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Where are the damn pics? :laugh:


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

ein said:


> Where are the damn pics? :laugh:


And the videos.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

ein said:


> Where are the damn pics? :laugh:


I seriously just searched through the SOWO picture thread and found nothing with your car...


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll post some nice ones later to shut yo faces!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

ein said:


> I seriously just searched through the SOWO picture thread and found nothing with your car...


It's because my car is a piece of sh!t.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> It's because my car is a piece of sh!t.


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ein said:


> I seriously just searched through the SOWO picture thread and found nothing with your car...


search harder:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice tire shine


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^missing front bumper bolts???


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^missing front bumper bolts???


Yup, Rizzo sat on them so they got blackholed


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


tire shine + bumper bolts would do wonders


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya I accidentally left the bolts in my Touareg. Some of the pictures were taken before I put them back in there.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Considering the how sht played out, the car came out fu ckin great :thumbup: 

few more pics (yes most are shtty phone pics):


















































This ****in car kept riding our ass the whole way :what::









And, The Va gina himself:






















Saw this pos too:laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I laughed about the car keep following us.. haha

BTW Mike, have you been picking up and boulders with your retard strength?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

He does have some rib cracking strength doesn't he? Mike needs to start working at a farm so people mistake what he means by "yeah I work out lifting cocks".


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

hahah retard strength is where its at. some funny sht :laugh:


Joe, I'd give u a swirly for that comment but you'd need hair for that. Maybe i'll just tie you to a chair and place you out in the sun. Cook that ****in chrome dome of yours, then maybe you'll learn to shut your dick taster. :facepalm:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> hahah retard strength is where its at. some funny sht :laugh:
> 
> 
> Joe, I'd give u a swirly for that comment but you'd need hair for that. Maybe i'll just tie you to a chair and place you out in the sun. Cook that ****in chrome dome of yours, then maybe you'll learn to shut your dick taster. :facepalm:


K ill bite.....hahaha

paint looks real good in some pics casey. im not used to seeing the car without dust and crap on it. 
i guess youre getting tire shine for xmas.....


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*dasbeast ate the *****



dasbeast3.0 said:


> hahah retard strength is where its at. some funny sht :laugh:
> 
> Joe, I want your . . . chrome dome . . . dome . . . on my face . . . dome dome . . . slap me with . . . dome dome . . . and some more dome cause that's all I say when I reply to you etc . . .


LOL, finally replying back the same day, I'm proud of your we Todd did Ness :thumb up:
You obsession with dome's and your same old jokes are getting weak though :thumb down:

You know you could have asked me to let you touch the chrome dome when you saw me right? End your fantasies once and for all. But this chrome dome will not take you home to moan. I don't get down ReaRizzo style. Sorry.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> tire shine + bumper bolts would do wonders


fixed


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Did some work today, took the dash out and cleaned up wiring, plugged all my accessories in. Got the stereo working. Now I have to pull off the alternator that won't seem to charge. :banghead:

Also, I found a few pics in the SoWo Event thread (thanks Dave)


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

NYCGTM said:


> LOL, finally replying back the same day, I'm proud of your we Todd did Ness :thumb up:
> You obsession with dome's and your same old jokes are getting weak though :thumb down:
> 
> You know you could have asked me to let you touch the chrome dome when you saw me right? End your fantasies once and for all. But this chrome dome will not take you home to moan. I don't get down ReaRizzo style. Sorry.



Dude, just give it up. Your a cornball. All you ever have to say is some dumbass remark about ****, outta the blue when im not even talking to ya. I think you just like attention/dickinyerbutt.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Too bad a funny inside joke got ruined.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Damn shame.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

did casey mention you left the nuts on the dash bolts that go through the firewall numb-nuts?:screwy:

cant get good free help these days anymore.....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hubbell said:


> did casey mention you left the nuts on the dash bolts that go through the firewall numb-nuts?:screwy:
> 
> cant get good free help these days anymore.....


Haha, for once I could call someone else the dumb ass. It's usually me that's doing something stupid like that.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Dude, just give it up. . . . I think you just like attention/dickinyerbutt.


Dude, Shut The Fhagget Up, you always make a stick to the hole (male) reference. I mean good for you, it's your choice, but don't be defensive and/or weird about it man :thumbup:
And not outta the blue, try looking at your post and mine right after. Not my fault you have to pedal for internet in upstate NY. Buy some hamsters.
BTW when are you coming down to DC again about what we talked about 



cstanley19 said:


> Haha, for once I could call someone else the dumb ass. It's usually me that's doing something stupid like that.


Not the first time, Mike is known for a lot of things, and he is def famous for his non brilliance.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ The interior is breathtaking (_actually the whole car is_)...minus the steering wheel :sly:.... 
You know what would match better if you want to retain the oe look? A euro-spec late 93+ leather Corrado steering, maybe even retrimmed to match the seats/dash/doorcards


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ The interior is breathtaking (_actually the whole car is_)...minus the steering wheel :sly:....


I got a wooden Momo that would fit the color of the leather just perfect! Pics crappy but trust me the color's perfect for you 










Contact me if interested!

Great car, great to see it finished finally :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Can't see the pic on my phone by I'll look when I get home. Im not sure why but I am really partial to the stock wheel. I thought about color matching one but I'm not sure if that would be too much. I'll see how much it will go for then go from there. I've always liked wood wheels too. Seans old wheel was my favorite.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

NYCGTM said:


> Not the first time, Mike is known for a lot of things, and he is def famous for his non brilliance.


Well I'm not sure what your talking about, but I'm pretty sure Mike is one of the most knowledgable guys on the forums. He definitly knows his stuff.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Poo Flingin' Monkeys round here.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Coming from a guy asking for my help^^ LOL.



As for the dash bolts, I had my mind on other things like getting the door opened and getting the hell on the road, ya ****  If i didnt help u , we woulda been leaving at effin midnight w/ your slow ass working. And Rick is about as useful as tits on a bull :laugh::laugh: 


Btw Kristen called for you. Something about donating her arm hair to children in Africa?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Car looks really really good Casey! Nice to finally see it out and all chiny! :thumbup:


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ The interior is breathtaking (_actually the whole car is_)


Agreed. But at first I wasn't really sure how the interior color was going to match the color of the car. It definitely is nice.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Coming from a guy asking for my help^^ LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha but who is kristen? either way hi-wait for it-larious....

and i told you, i was only drinking that day, i passed the working onto you since someone had to be the motivator. cheers:beer:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

haha ask Casey about that fine young specimen. I can't lie, you did some stuff like drink 1 beer and grab a few screwdrivers. :laugh: Either way, it worked out in the end, thats all that matters. You guys did a hell of a lot more work on that car than I did.:thumbup: Def. glad I took the trip, It got me motivated to work on my ****-box, been slacking lately.

Pics of the door handle? haha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Mike "My heart is broken" (thick Georgian accent + hairy arms). As for the bolts, that was the least of our problems to get the thing semi-show ready. Like you said man, 50% of the build is working the kinks out.. I have plenty of gremlins.. I worked out the stereo shizz now it's about that small oil leak and the alternator. I think they are both easy fixes like you mentioned, timing cover and either a bad ground or just the alt. itself. We'll see. It will be driven to waterfest regardless and run on the strip. I gotta grab some decent street tires though. let's see if I can break some axles!!!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Well I'm not sure what your talking about, but I'm pretty sure Mike is one of the most knowledgable guys on the forums. He definitly knows his stuff.


HaHa I guess you don't fully understand how we joke around here, and yes I agree with you, but just don't let him know all this. Hopefully he will not read this and reply back a few weeks later as usual.
Mike, got your PM and yes, you can touch it next time you come to DC to lose bolts on a different Corrado :thumbup:


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

cstanley19 said:


> It will be driven to waterfest regardless and run on the strip. I gotta grab some decent street tires though. let's see if I can break some axles!!!


a car that looks good and actually gets driven? no way.. i figured.. well, it's just.. you know.. with the trailer at sowo and everything........ wow. that's ****ing excellent!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

that's an awesome interior, too.. it kinda reminds me of my mom's old maserati. *nostalgic sniffle*


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

The only reason I trailered it was because I hadn't driven the car yet. I literally finished it Friday night, drove all night and pulled in at 745 AM. I'm driving the car to Boston in July. I built it to drive it. It's a nice car for sure, but it's by no means gonna be a trailer queen. The only reason I would trailer it anywhere would be to have piece of mind that when I break something while beating the sht out of it, I can just toss it back on the trailer and head home. h2o will be fun. I don't even think I'll put it in the show, It will be more fun to just drive it around.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Casey your car looks incredible man!

Can't wait to see it in person at h20i!


----------



## kevinnadjei (Apr 22, 2011)

that corrado is looking crazy good job bud, keep it looking clean


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Finally got all the leaks, misfiring, alternator/battery troubles sorted. Now just waiting on the adapters from fifteen 52 and the a9's will be off to chrome after a final fitment. Just a couple of videos, more to come this weekend when I take the RS's off.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Glad you also got your charging issue solved. Car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks bud, I am glad too.. it was a pain the ass but thankfully the bugs are being worked out.. I was told that the hardest part of building a car was the deamons you can't see. You guys weren't kidding. Next step is to get my boost controller, wideband and adjustable fpr installed. Maybe this weekend I'll get crackin on it but I still have some tidying up with wiring and the trunk.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Does anyone have the capability to make vinyl stickers? I need some new stickers for my a9's and ABT doesn't make the black ones at all anymore. 

These


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Make sure you dial in fuel pressure with the vac hose disconnected and plugged up. 43.5psi.. Then put the vac hose back on. You can tweak pressure a bit to get afr's right in boost. :thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Figured id post that one up now to prevent a "my car is running really rich" call. :laugh:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Figured id post that one up now to prevent a "my car is running really rich" call. :laugh:


i used a trick on casey that works well on women and casey apparently, its the:
"i dont know the answer to that question but id bet ___________ does, why dont you ask them. 

I simply entered rizzos name in the blank and presto, casey calls him to figure out his MAF is backwards.....i just nod and smile....:laugh:

:wave:rizzo!!!!!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

True.. I think Rizzo should call someone before any sign of a weather system though so we can tell him to either move his car or get it out of a garage that's about to collapse.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

rizzo and his mojo.....scary stuff....


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

haha The whole world is after my c unfortunately. Im not fixing it until the bad luck streak is over.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I would hang up the skates then my man.. oh ya... Go Bruins!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just a crappy video of a neigborhood cruise. Don't mind my dumb ass buddy putting the camera out the window at the end..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You should get that thing on your arm checked out :laugh:

J/K that thing sounds  Very impressed!


----------



## GTIguy199 (Sep 2, 2005)

JUNK!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

sdezego said:


> You should get that thing on your arm checked out :laugh:
> 
> J/K that thing sounds  Very impressed!


hahahah I just went through an intervention man.. thanks

It was a battle wound from trying to get the rear motor mount bolt out. I diced it on the head gasket. It should have gotten some stitches, but then I remembered snithches and b!tches get stitches..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I figured the Corrado was responsible somehow.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

car sounds good dude.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

so how much boost are you running now?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

about 8lbs.. trying to break in the motor a bit and find time to wire up the EBC, FPR and Wideband. Once that all takes place I'll set the boost per gear. I will most likely run 15-18lbs in 3rd, 18 in 4th and 20+ 5th..


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

^ You forgot to add speedometer to that list... :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

haha, the speedo works. I painted the needles and they just stick every once in a while.


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

cstanley19 said:


> Does anyone have the capability to make vinyl stickers? I need some new stickers for my a9's and ABT doesn't make the black ones at all anymore.
> 
> These


I do shoot me a pm with more info. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Got my adapters today. Time to send the wheels out for chrome! 




























And a crappy little iPhone video. Kinda hard to hold and drive at the same time.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

a bit to much poke? pics could be deceiving my eyes

love the run on Old Keene Mill


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Darrsh said:


> a bit to much poke? pics could be deceiving my eyes
> 
> love the run on Old Keene Mill


haha, i was trying to think of the road. i knew it looked familiar! 

Random post I know, but I've been following since your vortex main page fame  Again, great build.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Darrsh said:


> a bit to much poke? pics could be deceiving my eyes
> 
> love the run on Old Keene Mill


Ya poke is a little much. I'm going to see if the machine shop can take off some of back of the face of the wheels to get the 2.5" lips to work. If not, I go 2" in back and 1" up front. The stock lips fit perfect up front. Exactly flush with the fender. And I can run DE Brakes too, so I might stick with the 1" up there.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah man, definately do something with that poke....

Wheels look    :thumbup:


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Wheels look    :thumbup:


X2 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

cant wait to see them!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

some better pics. The fronts fit perfect, but I think I am going to mill the faces down a half an inch and put the 2" lips up front and mill the rear down almost an inch and keep the 2.5" lips out back.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

your not going to be able to mill the back of the wheel a half inch. most of the time you can get 5-8mm safely. half inch is almost 13mm

they dont look to poke that bad in the rear at all. wheels always look like they poke more without tires on them.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

why do you say they won't be able to mill a half inch, stucture issues or it's just too much to mill?


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

I :heart: this build!

Have any pics of the backside of the faces? Ive machined a few sets down before and 1/2 might be a bit much unless you have really shallow lug bores with lots of meat on the back.

Ive made a few sets of rare caps in aluminum before like these before if your interested. I dont have closeups of the ABT but they say sportline as well. 










close up of detail on mine.










Keep it up.:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sick Caps! ^

Casey, are you already running a 15mm Adapter in the rear?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Those caps are definitely dope. I actally just has James make me a few sets of A9 plastic caps. So for all you guys that are missing caps out there, hit me up. I have 3 extra sets available, with abt decals (coming soon). Thanks for the offer though my man. I will keep you in mind if I decide to change up and go with something different. I really like the look of them, but i just received my caps yestarday.

Will, yes. I have 15mm adapters from Adaptech. I have tons of meat on the back of the face. I will snap a pic in a bit and show you guys. I think I can have close to a half an inch milled down without a problem. The wheels were et38 so I do have plenty of meat plus room with the spacers.


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Just a crappy video of a neigborhood cruise. Don't mind my dumb ass buddy putting the camera out the window at the end..


 :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

New 1.5" lips courtesy of Hiofficer.. the man with the matching burgundy pearl on A9's...oh and a turbo... 

bad pics... but the wheels are now going to chrome (finally)


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you thought about narrowing the beam to fit that fat lip in the back?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nah way too much work. I can have enough shaved off the wheel no problem.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

This thing came out awsome. Good work. Love the wheel choice:thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Get it on a dyno and tune up the boost  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well? Wheres these blingity blangin wheels?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well no bling bling on the Corrado yet post but some new wheels for the Benz makes me happy.




























The first day I got it January 2009


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

benz wheels look good. i didnt know u got an amg sticker for the calipers. did u go to the garage and were you shocked?


----------



## johnnym0 (Jul 31, 2011)

awesome rado man! very nice build:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hubbell said:


> benz wheels look good. i didnt know u got an amg sticker for the calipers. did u go to the garage and were you shocked?


Dude, I was in awe. The two Brambles look bad ass side by side in there. You should take a pic. When you comin back? I have some work to do this week on mine. Rear brakes, find that damn oil leak, bolt down the water box and battery box and take the speed ring off the front hub. It's making a ton of noise because it's a little warped.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dropped off the a9's yestarday. The machine shop said 1/2" off the back would be no issue. I get them back Friday and then they are heading to Cal Chrome.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wheels are off to chrome!!!! Should be back in 2 weeks or so. Ready for h2o... I kind of ruined my plan of running chrome A9's on one side and polished RS's on the other but.. what are ya gonna do?.. Maybe I'll man up and install the air.. thoughts???... Koni's or Air...


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> Wheels are off to chrome!!!! Should be back in 2 weeks or so. Ready for h2o... I kind of ruined my plan of running chrome A9's on one side and polished RS's on the other but.. what are ya gonna do?.. Maybe I'll man up and install the air.. thoughts???... Koni's or Air...




im confused.... whats up with the machining?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I ended up not machining the wheel at all. I measure the backspacing to the RS's in the rear and they are exactly the same. I think the wheels with out the tires made it look really deceiving. So I just shipped them out.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Got a few presents after coming home from leave...



















And did my rear brakes, bearings and started planning out the trunk situation.. And enjoyed some JD.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

So my car is getting painted in NOVA, got anything going on Saturday? We should snap a few pictures together...


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

what car and where is it getting painted and how much etc. post pics when done.

there is a thread in the regional forums about a local corrado gtg. 

problem is we all think were too good for a corrado gtg, lol.

after all, as corrado owners we do consider ourselves elitists.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

hubbell said:


> what car and where is it getting painted and how much etc. post pics when done.
> 
> there is a thread in the regional forums about a local corrado gtg.
> 
> ...


Build thread will answer all your questions sir.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4732309-93-SLC-Build-Thread/page8

Just thought it would be nice to snap a few pictures of the nicer corrados in the area together.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

No plans yet man, but then again I'm rockin passat wheels while my wheels are at chrome for h2o. I'm down to meet up though for sure.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

hubbell said:


> what car and where is it getting painted and how much etc. post pics when done.
> 
> there is a thread in the regional forums about a local corrado gtg.
> 
> ...


just drop your car off hubbell stop being a slacker


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dave, Rick is looking to get the car painted in less than a year so he opted not to go with Straight Line.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> Dave, Rick is looking to get the car painted in less than a year so he opted not to go with Straight Line.


haha. im not getting a car painted im just seeing whats going on around the area. car may be leaving anyway.....besides i only use macco.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Dave, Rick is looking to get the car painted in less than a year so he opted not to go with Straight Line.


God damn you I've gotten better and I'm sure ricks isnt as involved.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

bmxrado said:


> God damn you I've gotten better and I'm sure ricks isnt as involved.



I'm not as whiny either, lol


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Decided it was finally time to get crackin on wet sanding. I'm pretty glad I waited until the car was done to do it as there were some fine scratches from leaning over the bay (I know fender covers would prevent that) but it looks like it was just painted again. I'm psyched. I have to do the passenger side tomorrow, but it's lookin good if I do say so myself. 

Oh ya, do you guys like my new rollers?...


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

looks good buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

it looks better at your house, i make myself laugh....

wait until you get the rollers rental bill.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

what dave didnt wanna buff it? lol


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hubbell said:


> it looks better at your house, i make myself laugh....
> 
> wait until you get the rollers rental bill.


hahaha very true... I did a monster burnout in it today. Hahaha I love it. Break in???? who needs to break it in?.. Once it's "legal" to drive I'll post up a good video of some rubber layin (yes I said it) 

Sean- He did buff it but I had some light scratches here and there so I wet sanded it lightly again with 2k. The paint was pretty flat as it was so this really made it pop. I did scratch the bay where I had to put the wipers back in for inspection but that's the only flaw in the paint now. I'm not too worried though, I don't plan on winning anything at h2o.. just enter it for people to check out. I'm sure it will get plenty of nicks in the future.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbup:^ cant wait for the vid


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice job. I'm scared to wet sand my car but it could prob use it. Dont want to make it look worse then it does already


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

If you just wet sand lightly and get a good buffer you shouldn't have any issues. It does take some time and it makes a mess.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks good cupcake


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks dood. You takin the S4 to h2o?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

ya


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

will be working on your little project in the next 10 min :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hell ya man.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

dude i love the water cooler. :thumbup:

the work looks awesome


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks my man. The car is almost complete. Just have to do some odds and ends to make it more daily ready. Oh and get the air installed before h2o.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Tucked the Corrado's away to sleep through the storm. That is a nice sight to see.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

Jealous I only have one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

now ricks garage is gonna collapse.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hahaha, that would be our luck huh? I retarded expensive Burgundy and 2 rare Brambles... one 40k miler...


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

No that's your luck Rizzo... :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

ein said:


> No that's your luck Rizzo... :laugh:


 That's true. It's a good thing we got the cars in there becuase it rained here in VA... there was some wind but not enough to even blow my plastic deck furniture around.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Some work on the trunk and prepping for the air installation tomorrow...


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

your a hell of a circle cutter. :laugh:

looks good man, so when are you gonna have the *** bags operational? (lol)


----------



## JonD91 (Aug 18, 2011)

love the way this turned out, great looking car:thumbup:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Some work on the trunk and prepping for the air installation tomorrow...


oh no, air :banghead:

Looks good though!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

thecorradokid24 said:


> oh no, air :banghead:


ya hes gaying it up real good now. :laugh: Nah i guess his reasoning is logical so i cant break his balls too much


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

:laugh:

What's the reasoning?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

thecorradokid24 said:


> oh no, air :banghead:
> 
> Looks good though!


^^This....both


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I can't even drive the thing to work. Speed bumps are way too big to get around and I am tired of cringing when I pull in somewhere. I am keeping the Koni's incase I want to get back to static but I figured I would give air a whurl. I don't get why people have such a hard opinion either way on air or coils?.... They both offer different positives and negatives, I can understand why someone would run either. I will give my opinion of the air lift kit after I put some miles on it, but I can't see hating it enough to go back to coils. More pics tonight.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> so when are you gonna have the *** bags operational? (lol)


I hope to have all the electrical done today along with run the air lines, maybe get it done by tomorrow. I'll post the obligatory video.. oh and I might be running about 18lbs too.. the EBC is just about done. I just have to find somewhere to mount the controller.


----------



## DRW-CORRADO (Dec 28, 2005)

cstanley19 said:


> I can't even drive the thing to work. Speed bumps are way too big to get around and I am tired of cringing when I pull in somewhere. I am keeping the Koni's incase I want to get back to static but I figured I would give air a whurl. I don't get why people have such a hard opinion either way on air or coils?.... They both offer different positives and negatives, I can understand why someone would run either. I will give my opinion of the air lift kit after I put some miles on it, but I can't see hating it enough to go back to coils. More pics tonight.


You will love air, you won't go back to coils..... I know I won't.:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbup: I'm pretty sure I am going to love it. I have been in some nice air set ups, and loved it so we'll see.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> I can't even drive the thing to work. Speed bumps are way too big to get around and I am tired of cringing when I pull in somewhere. I am keeping the Koni's incase I want to get back to static but I figured I would give air a whurl. I don't get why people have such a hard opinion either way on air or coils?.... They both offer different positives and negatives, I can understand why someone would run either. I will give my opinion of the air lift kit after I put some miles on it, but I can't see hating it enough to go back to coils. More pics tonight.


It's nice to change the ride height, but I drive my car rather hard at road courses and auto-x stuff. No bueno with air. 

Should look good :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

thecorradokid24 said:


> It's nice to change the ride height, but I drive my car rather hard at road courses and auto-x stuff. No bueno with air.
> 
> Should look good :thumbup:


I hear ya man. If I were to run it like that, I'd stay with the Koni's. That's why I am going to tuck them away. They have less than 500 miles on em (w/ a lifetime warrantee). 

Anyway, the wiring is done.  It looks a little messy but all the manifolds were pre-zipped tied. It doesn't look like a ton of work but damn, I work all god damn day. Plus I double and triple check all the mounting points so nothing would interfere with each other. Then I had to bolt it all up. I made my own battery tray too. That thing isn't going anywhere. All that is left, is run the air lines and put in the bags. I was getting tired so I decided to save it for tomorrow. I might be layin super low tomorrow.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Damn that looks like a lot of work. Lookin' good so far. 

You going to hide all the wiring underneath or have an additional cover?

Your going to anchor the battery down somehow, right?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


>


Is that something going up on the space station :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

On a serious note, Is that the battery you are going to use? If so, I would recommend you get rid of the externally vented lead acid batt and get a sealed glassmat batt or alike. Or else you are going to need a sealed batt case. maybe you already know that...


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

SLC4EVER said:


> Damn that looks like a lot of work. Lookin' good so far.
> 
> You going to hide all the wiring underneath or have an additional cover?
> 
> Your going to anchor the battery down somehow, right?


I have an ancor that I got in my relocation kit.. I just hated the box, it was retarded huge. It was the Taylor kit.. 

And yes, you will not see any of this by the end of this week. This is all just to mount everything up. More pics to come tomorrow 

Shawn, It does look like a damn space station huh? I didn't even think of the battery ventilation issue. I suppose I should look into getting something sealed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Whats up with that wiring under the rear seat? looks like Rick's slacking. Too worried about beating up Spanish guys in Colorado er something..:biggrinsanta:


This comment always bothered me.. so this is for Rizzo...




















Almost done, but I spent about 5 hours just fixing and cleaning up the fuel pump wiring and running the rest of the air stuff to the front. I didn't have time to get the bags in today, it started pouring and I was outside... I should be finished this week no problem.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looking good Casey, man is it pouring down like crazy now


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I barely got all the interior back in the car and it started pouring.. I was so glad I wasn't doing that in the rain.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cut that battery cable short. long wiring = voltage drop. Also get some bushings around those water lines where they poke through the chassis. Those edges will cut into it, if you dump all the water you'll lose your i/c and burn out the pump without even knowing it...probably pop the motor from getting on it w/ no charge cooling too. Just trying to save u a headache man. looks like the car is coming together nicely though!

Btw, ever hear of a hole saw? :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm going to hook up the water line holes this week. The only reason I haven't cut the battery cable is because the end is impossible to get off. I am going to see if autozone has some new ends. Ya the car will be tip top shape for h2o.. finally.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Good, ill be beating the balls off your car since mine wont be there. :laugh:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> I'm going to hook up the water line holes this week. The only reason I haven't cut the battery cable is because the end is impossible to get off. I am going to see if autozone has some new ends. Ya the car will be tip top shape for h2o.. finally.


Are you showing? I can't decide if my car is mild or wild..


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Are you showing? I can't decide if my car is mild or wild..


Nah.. I'd rather just beat the sh!t out of it, park it in the parking lot so I can leave whenever I want.. I won't be winning anything anyway, so why bother. You should put it in the mild. I would say the motor is what might make it wild, but since you kept the body clean and classy I would say mild.. tough to say though man. Hope you do well. Who knows I may change my mind.. but I don't think I can do anything but wild, since I pulled and shaved everything.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

The best way to run the water lines is like this


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

i didnt get input into the water lines but i thought in at the spare tire would be a good option. my first option is to have a tank made for under the car and keep all the water lines under the car and have no new holes in the body.

im going to Tennessee tomorrow. :laugh:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2003...1378944?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e66a92100


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Pretty clean way to do it.

Rick's spare tire tank is good too but will only work if you're staying FWD.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Good, ill be beating the balls off your car since mine wont be there. :laugh:


Say it ain't so Rizzo.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Cut that battery cable short. long wiring = voltage drop...


^^Interested in this aswell - Do you mean the positive cable (red) ???


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Nah.. I'd rather just beat the sh!t out of it, park it in the parking lot so I can leave whenever I want.. I won't be winning anything anyway, so why bother. You should put it in the mild. I would say the motor is what might make it wild, but since you kept the body clean and classy I would say mild.. tough to say though man. Hope you do well. Who knows I may change my mind.. but I don't think I can do anything but wild, since I pulled and shaved everything.


Your car would have placed last year in Wild...


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Interested in this aswell - Do you mean the positive cable (red) ???


 Yes, both battery cables should not have excess length. Or any wire for that matter. Its not a huge problem, but you will see some loss.. depending on wire quality/conductor material and size it can be substantial or hardly noticeable. It looks like #2awg in the pic (i could be mistaken) so youll prob see a little drop, maybe .4 - .6 V with an extra 6-8 feet.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

So I was sitting at work today, bored and took a peak out my office window.. what did I see?.





































Oh.. and a little bubbly for getting promoted..


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Yes, both battery cables should not have excess length. Or any wire for that matter. Its not a huge problem, but you will see some loss.. depending on wire quality/conductor material and size it can be substantial or hardly noticeable. It looks like #2awg in the pic (i could be mistaken) so youll prob see a little drop, maybe .4 - .6 V with an extra 6-8 feet.


Thanks 

PM'd to avoid thread jack


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

finally had the 245's mounted on the 10's and the 225's on the 8.5's. They look soo much better. Enjoy them Cesar.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup: Sweet.

You beat me to the 245's.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well keep your eyes open for them.. They are heading out to Cali next week. I traded them for my air set up and some cash..


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Nice. Love a good trade. :beer:

Anyone we know?

edit: Just read the Cesar part.

As in s.l.c., that Cesar?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

SLC4EVER said:


> Nice. Love a good trade. :beer:
> 
> Anyone we know?
> 
> ...


Yes, that Cesar. He's a good dude and came through with a brand new, in the box air lift kit with some upgrades that I asked for. I'm sure he will thoroughly enjoy these wheels. I think I put 3 miles on them, and 0 on the new tires. I spent 2 hours per wheel replolishing so they are fresh ta deaf.


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

tires :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

cstanley19 said:


> Yes, that Cesar. He's a good dude and came through with a brand new, in the box air lift kit with some upgrades that I asked for.


Ha! He's turning into more of a wheel whore than I am. :laugh:

Yep, Cesar is good to go. Long time local Corrado freak.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Toffeerado said:


> tires :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Haha, I know how much you hated the old stretch.. I was waiting for you to chime in.. :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Haha, I know how much you hated the old stretch.. I was waiting for you to chime in.. :laugh:


LOL, me too. I like the new fit very much so :beer::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

That's pretty much what my A9's should look like I think. I have 235 for the 9.5's in the rear and 225 for the front 8.5".


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

pffttt they werent that bad. not sure i would have gone that big. cant wait to see it aired out


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I wouldnt have been able to run the 245's on my car but I just mounted them for cesar. I will see how the 235's fit. I might run 225 and 215 if they don't look right. Air will be done tomorrow.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

225s on the 9.5s isnt a bad stretch, thats what i had on my a9s.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Got some work done today.. Got the rears in, lines run.. Tomorrow will bring the fronts and hopefully everything went together correctly. On with the pics.

Out with the Old (500 miles old), In with the new


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Sweet. 

What happens if an air line fails? Is there a preset height adjustment or something so it could still be driven? Or does it drop to the ground?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

With a complete line failure or bag failure, ya it will drop. There isn't much you can do to prevent it, since the air actually acts as the spring and the strut is there for dampening. I have been in a truck with line failure... it was kinda scary, but this was about 10 years ago when bags were really only used for the truck world. I have done some research, but I am also an air noob, so if anyone else has more experience please share.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Finally finished up the bags.. It went smooth as butter, this digital auto pilot kit is tits. Very straight forward, and I can honestly say anyone that has type of automotive skill do this installation easily. Anyway, on with the show.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*FV-QR*

go lower!


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there anything else you could do to this car?!?!?! Such a complete package. hook me up with a ride at h2oi


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

OK, I see front and back, but where's the side to side?  

Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

I'll admit it....that made me smile. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

> Is there anything else you could do to this car?!?!?! Such a complete package. hook me up with a ride at h2oi


Definitely man. We can beat on her. See if I can break these weak axels so I have an excuse to buy new ones.



> OK, I see front and back, but where's the side to side?


I'll hit you with some side to side tonight. It has all individual controls, all up, all down and the set ride height. It's a real nice kit. I will see how it rides later this week once I get the interior back together. The struts are dampening adjustable too.



> I'll admit it....that made me smile.


Me too, I was like a little kid when I first got it done. I literally finished soldering the 12v accessory wire and turned the key and compressor kicked on. I had a huge grin on my face. (leave that sentence unmodified please Kyle, Rick, Rizzo and Dave). Then I hit the bags to dump them, it took away any apprehension to baggin' it.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Me too, I was like a little kid when I first got it done. I literally finished soldering the 12v accessory wire and turned the key and compressor kicked on. I had a huge dick in my face. (leave that sentence unmodified please Kyle, Rick, Rizzo and Dave). Then I hit the bags to dump them, it took away any apprehension to baggin' it.


i bet you did.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess I should have added Raven to that crew of meat heads.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

:laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Me too, I was like a little kid when I first got it done. I literally finished knobbing rick, his face lit up like i put the 12v accessory wire to it, then I had a huge load on my face. . Then I hit his bags to dump them, it took away any apprehension to baggin' it.



Sorry, it was too perfect.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Sorry, it was too perfect.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


>


Casey, your camera work is terrible. You shake worse than a [email protected] eating a hotdog!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hahahahahaha, the worst part is, is I had the camera on a tripod... I just couldn't stop jerkin' the gerkin. haha. 

I don't know why I write sh!t like I do on here. I suck.`


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Can it roll while aired completely out?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I wish.. It actually has plenty more to low to go. The axles hit the frame rail and the rear tires are touching the upper inner fender. If I pop it up like a 1/2" it can roll straight. These monster truck tires are way too tall. Seeing as it is looking like I am not going to be getting my A9's before h2o, I'm going to have to come up with some rolelrs for the show. :banghead: CalChrome is really f'n me over


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

A big thanks to James (Dogger) and Brian (somebodynowhere), I was able to get my center caps done for my missing A9's.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

I need air.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Do it man. You can pick up used stuff for like $1,500


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Caps look good!!!!


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

They're so bootiful! :laugh: Too bad the wheels aren't going to be ready :thumbdown: You should run up in there military style and take them all out. :laugh:


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> A big thanks to James (Dogger) and Brian (somebodynowhere), I was able to get my center caps done for my missing A9's.



Looks awesome bro! :thumbup: My stupid phone was not able to view any of the picture you'd sent.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

Did the guys you mentioned above make the Abt logos for the center caps?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya I had a had 20 caps made so I have extras. I know how A9 caps come few and far between. PM me if you need some.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

somebodynowhere said:


> They're so bootiful! :laugh: Too bad the wheels aren't going to be ready :thumbdown: You should run up in there military style and take them all out. :laugh:


Hahaha, awesome pic. I am furious they won't be here. Bottle caps aren't going to impress at h2o... I'm trying to pull some strings and steal some wheels so we'll see how things work out.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Finally put the adjustable FPR and nylone braided fuel lines on.. now I can really turn up the boost and have better control of AFR numbers


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Put the new passat roof in today, and while doing so I had to fix the dome light cover. I've seen a DIY on here somewhere so I won't flood the forum with one, but you guys can pretty much understand what I did from the pics.. Pretty easy and quite affective.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

So did you get the fuel lines fixed up? You do have the same ones I have btw. :thumbup: The bay is looking good man.


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

What size fittings do you have coming right off the fuel rail?


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

looks like -6an


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I actually just changed the location of the FPR, I now have 90* fitting attached directly to the regulator. It eliminated the hose from the rail to the regulator. Also, it is much sturdier that way. (thanks Dave). Anyway, the rail is a -8 so I got a -8 to -6, then everything from there is -6.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> So did you get the fuel lines fixed up? You do have the same ones I have btw. :thumbup: The bay is looking good man.


Ya, I'll take a pic of the new set up tonight. The screw in fittings kept backing the hose out too much and causing leaks, so I picked up some push fits, everything is good to go now. Only bad thing was the local shop only had blue.. I'll grab some black fittings down the road.


----------



## VeeDubGolf (May 24, 1999)

bump for a great build :thumbup:


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

Update or a pic on the rear trunk set up?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

No update yet, I took the weekend off from working on the car this weekend. I've been going every weekend for the past few months. I will try and finish it up this weekend, but now I have a nuch of stuff to do again. New control arm bushings, axels, redrilling the rear rotors to 5x112 so I can lose the adapters and tuck the a9's (if there enough room between the bag and wheel).


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

What's up man!! Car is looking great BTW:thumbup::thumbup: 
Heard you might redo the rear brakes to fit the wheel, so if you have no need for the 2" lips then I'll be happy to buy'em from you... I'm looking 1.5 front and 2 rear for mine still and tunershop isn't cheap


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't have the 2" lips in my posession yet. I am trading someone my 2.5" lips for the 2" lips. I'll keep you in mind when/if I get them and don't use them. I have 1.25" front lips too. They are flawless. I am considering fitting the 2" lips on the front but I know they won't tuck like they do now. I'll hit you up my man. Thanks for the words too!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Beautiful car and craftsmanship Casey. Turned out really good. :thumbup:


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah seriously quite the head turner nice to meet you at the show, and thanks again for the headbolts :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

BAM!!!


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Game Over! :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow..... Kyle and Rob, these came out awesome. It's crazy to see real pictures of my car, it's been a long time building it. It got pretty monotonous at times and felt like giving up a time or two. But these pics make it all worth it. Now it's time to tear it all apart again.. haha.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

this car :heart:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Wow..... Kyle and Rob, these came out awesome. It's crazy to see real pictures of my car, it's been a long time building it. It got pretty monotonous at times and felt like giving up a time or two. But these pics make it all worth it. Now it's time to tear it all apart again.. haha.


 Glad you like the pics Casey. Can't wait for the improvements you have planned this time around. Before you go cutting up the trunk lets do the photoshoot we were talking about on the base  

Hopefully there is a PVW sticker on the windshield for that one


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> Glad you like the pics Casey. Can't wait for the improvements you have planned this time around. Before you go cutting up the trunk lets do the photoshoot we were talking about on the base
> 
> Hopefully there is a PVW sticker on the windshield for that one


 Sounds good to me. PVW would be pretty bad ass.. I'll try and finish up the trunk this weekend. Not going to be Yoyo style but clean and simple.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Love the interior :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

found more pics.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks for the new iPhone backround


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks badass in the pics buddy :thumbup: U ever sell the a9's they go straight to me. :laugh:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Daaaayum. 

Sweet pics too. :thumbup:



Sent from some lame device.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^  You win  



Kyle, awesome shooting man :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Looks badass in the pics buddy :thumbup: U ever sell the a9's they go straight to me. :laugh:


 Deal.. $7k take em now.. I need 4wd parts


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Deal.. $7k take em now.. I need 4wd parts


 You need to slow down, finish some other stuff before you go diving into haldex there pal....


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

BANANAS!!!!!! and you chromed out the Abt's. round of applause for you son.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Man....I fell out classed


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

perfection :screwy::thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> Deal.. $7k take em now.. I need 4wd parts


 Everyone is going 4wd these days. :laugh:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

looks sick casey! i didnt even see it at h2o lol just wish the rears sat in a little more. id love to rock some a9s. prolly one of the most perfect wheels for a corrado


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

corrado_sean2 said:


> prolly one of the most perfect wheels for a corrado


 Star wheels and BBS RS all the only wheels i like on rados.


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

Great pics Casey! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

this thread is better internet porn.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> Deal.. $7k take em now.. I need 4wd parts


 
This somehow sounds familiar and wonder if someone had such influence hhhmmmm...... 
Try to enjoy it for a while then go there heh!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

if you touch the lips on the front two wheels i promise to kick you in the nads for free. no joke, try me. 

the redrill will work perfectly and you will clear the rears, i think.....i know the bags are bigger than the coils so im basing it on coils clearing. im not so sure how the bags actually sit, bags higher or wider etc, but drilling the rears should be the best bet. 

anyone have input on this option for numb nuts?:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

hubbell said:


> if you touch the lips on the front two wheels i promise to kick you in the nads for free. no joke, try me.
> 
> the redrill will work perfectly and you will clear the rears, i think.....i know the bags are bigger than the coils so im basing it on coils clearing. im not so sure how the bags actually sit, bags higher or wider etc, but drilling the rears should be the best bet.
> 
> anyone have input on this option for numb nuts?:laugh:


 I think he should just fly me out to drink with you two for a weekend and we can decide then. :wave:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dyno day with rizzy and others maybe?:beer:ill throw in for your ticket....:wave:


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

...Casey, 
your car looks slow and i really dont like it.. 

AIGHT, 
car looks sick, i cant wait to see the rear tires in a bit.. other than that, what can i say.. I need to see it do a acceleration burn out..!!!!! 


-yoyo-


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hahaha, all comments are appreciated, even Rick's. He certainly had a big part in getting this car to where it is today. The haldex isn't coming for a bit, I'm going to enjoy it this fall and start the o2m once it starts to snow. I only have a few months this spring also before I have to go to training in Texas. I'll be there until Novemeber...:banghead: No h2o next year... Well, I'll probably try to fly out and have my brother drive the Corrado. After Novemeber, who knows where I will be. I only hope it's east coast so I can make it to h2o after. If not I might be coming out to visit you Cali boys! I love the Air Force but the suspense of my next assignment is killing me. 

I will get some video this weekend with Hubbell. We all like burnouts. :laugh: 

Kyle, I'll throw in for a ticket out for dyno day! Start a Kyle fund on paypal. All you shmucks toss in $20 and I'm sure we can get him here no problem.


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> found more pics.


 I would send you $500 if that stances was Static but you Sr. Have Failed me :facepalm: 




























:laugh:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

only problem with drilling those is there is no center cap. so the lug holes will be come elongated and oval. what is the bolt pattern now? 5x100 being so small its hard to make that look good though. ive seen wheels go from 5x112 to 120 and you can barely tell.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

corrado_sean2 said:


> only problem with drilling those is there is no center cap. so the lug holes will be come elongated and oval. what is the bolt pattern now? 5x100 being so small its hard to make that look good though. ive seen wheels go from 5x112 to 120 and you can barely tell.


 Sean, I am redrilling the rear rotor and tapping it not the wheel. It will allow me to run the rear wheels with out adapters. I have 15mm on there now and this is just the amount that will allow me to tuck.


----------



## deanjames (Feb 15, 2009)

Best build thread ever. 

Did it take much work to get the front that low did you have to chassis notch ?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Did some work on the trunk this weekend. Finally got the box done, just need to have it wrapped and finish the side pieces. I am pretty happy with the fitment along the plastic pieces near the latch.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

deanjames said:


> Best build thread ever.
> 
> Did it take much work to get the front that low did you have to chassis notch ?


No frame notch, but when it's all the way down it's close. With stock wheels it sits on the axles but with the A9's the fenders rest on the tires. I don't have any ambition to be lower than what it is. If I were to bag a truck or something like that I can see the point of notching the frame, but I think it looks stupid on a Corrado. Just my opinion but the front sits exactly how I wanted it. With some work to the rear it will tuck the rears and bring the back down at least another 2 inches.



s.l.c. said:


> I would send you $500 if that stances was Static but you Sr. Have Failed me :facepalm:


Cesar, you hurt my feelings..


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

You've gotta do something with that battery man. Lead acid batteries in a car that gets stored most of the time is a bad idea.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya that's on the list. But I actually enjoy the battery fumage and the cancer that is growing now.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

trunk build looks clean so far:thumbup:- How thick of mdf did you use? 1/2 inch?

love the notching :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I used 3/4" MDF. It's pretty heavy but I wanted to go a little thicker since it breaks apart really easy when you use self tapping screws. I pre-drilled all the mounting holes, if you don't it tears up the wood. Also, once you screw in the screw, it's done for. As soon as you back it out, you need to use a new location so planning and precision is crucial, plus it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Pre-drillling is your best bet with wood/ decking screws . Or using a pin nailer is actually the easiest way. But ,once your going to assemble use PL400 or premium!


















Use it between the pieces and calk the seems. It will keep it from coming apart- prevents any creaking and annoying noises :beer:- Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Just use wood glue when you do final assembly. Pre-drill the upper panel and use drywall screws. You shouldn't have issues with it splitting. Or use a brad nail gun. 

How come you are using MDF and that thick? Its just a floor. You can use lightweight plywood that is thinner and just as strong. Its not a speaker box where you need the high density. 

The floor would look better if that step transition was smoother. Maybe even a radius instead of a hard 90.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya, I thought about cutting a 45* angle but with limited tools and skill for that matter, I was just trying to maximize trunk space since I have so very little now. I was just basically trying to keep it simple and clean. I think it will flow nicer once it's covered and the side panels are on there.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

> Just use wood glue when you do final assembly.


You can but Pl product will never come apart, you will break the mdf before the joint will ever come apart. Wood glue is ok, im just a picky bastard cause I hate creeks and interior rattles:snowcool:









cstanley19 said:


> Ya, I thought about cutting a 45* angle but with limited tools and skill for that matter, I was just trying to maximize trunk space since I have so very little now. I was just basically trying to keep it simple and clean. I think it will flow nicer once it's covered and the side panels are on there.



Fair enough. 
The best way to do this after the fact is take your height and make a triangular looking strip" Transition Strip" to fit that 90, for example a 2x4 or piece of wood ratio of 1/1. . Might smooth it out and wont loose that much space.

Either way it looks good ic:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

are you going to put raised "corrado" letters on your trunk box and cover it in camel foreskin, like all the cool kids are doing? 

"if peeing your pants is cool, call me miles davis"

poke==>sean

all in good fun


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> Cesar, you hurt my feelings..


Don't be sad buttercup, if I make to H2O next yr I'll buy you a couple beers :laugh:


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

so, stopped by this thread again, and WOW!!!

pretty damn speechless. I miss my Corrado a lot more now.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well I ordered up some Audi 5000 rear discs, bearings and pads.. This should solve the rear poke and allow me to get these sh!tty wheels under the arches a bit more.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Well I ordered up some Audi 5000 rear discs, bearings and pads.. This should solve the rear poke and allow me to get these sh!tty wheels under the arches a bit more.


can you use the same size carrier?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

So I've been told. I will be test fitting everything in about an hour. Fingers crossed. If not, I'll be redrilling the 4x108's. I know those bolt up.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> So I've been told. I will be test fitting everything in about an hour. Fingers crossed. If not, I'll be redrilling the 4x108's. I know those bolt up.


Neat. Deff curious to see how this works out. Especially after staring at ETKA for an hour trying to figure it out when you called me. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I think I have to machine the rotor or wheel since the a9 is slightly smaller than the vw hub. I'll probably opt to machine the rotor since they are $30 a piece and I don't see burning through rear brakes often.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

i hear you on the rotor machining but i lean towards the wheel, just because its done once and you never have to worry about it. u can always tell an audi owner to get hub rings for the wheels or sell them to a 5x100 person with no problems once youve resolved all issues, if you ever decide to change up the wheels. i would still talk to the machine shop for their input and go with that. 

anyone else have useful insight?

kyle,

the rear rotors from the audi 5000 use the same bearings as the corrado and look identical but are a 5x112 pattern. i dont recall the part number off hand, casey may have it?

bump for pics of the rears tucked...:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll stop over the machine shop tomorrow and ask them. I'll bet they say machine the rotors though. When I test fit the wheels with no adapters, they fit fine on the rears.. hmm oh well we'll see tomorrow.

No part number I have it written down at work though. I'll post up on here tomorrow. I'll probably make a DIY too just because I have seen a ton of threads on this issue but no one really has finished products. I will take a bunch of pics for you Gebronies.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

when i tried the wheels without adapters they didnt fit on the stock rear rotors
what u talkin bout willis?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe I am just having one of those days rick.. I might be a little we tol did


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

hubbell said:


> i hear you on the rotor machining but i lean towards the wheel, just because its done once and you never have to worry about it. u can always tell an audi owner to get hub rings for the wheels or sell them to a 5x100 person with no problems once youve resolved all issues, if you ever decide to change up the wheels. i would still talk to the machine shop for their input and go with that.
> 
> anyone else have useful insight?
> 
> ...


They are larger rotors. 443615601B is the part number for the quatro car. They are 245mm diameter.

The FWD car had 4x108 lug pattern.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

They also had a 5x112 fwd for the turbo cars.


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheers, Great build:beer:


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Toffeerado said:


> One Of The BEST colors in the world period.


I agree.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> They also had a 5x112 fwd for the turbo cars.


437615601


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Kyle... my issue now has set me back though. The 5x112 rotor hat is about 15mm taller than the Corrdo rotor.. basically defeating the purpose of the swap. Secondly, if you notice the hub does not have a part number. They are impossible to find unless at a junk yard. The same situation here with the 4x108 however it has a smaller hat which I could redrill to 5x112 but I have to switch hubs as well which are no where to be found. Back to square one. :banghead:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Thanks Kyle... my issue now has set me back though. The 5x112 rotor hat is about 15mm taller than the Corrdo rotor.. basically defeating the purpose of the swap. Secondly, if you notice the hub does not have a part number. They are impossible to find unless at a junk yard. The same situation here with the 4x108 however it has a smaller hat which I could redrill to 5x112 but I have to switch hubs as well which are no where to be found. Back to square one. :banghead:


Wheel hub part number is in a different diagram:

The 5x112 hubs:
437501653

The 4x108 hubs:
8A0501653B

I will post diagrams in a min :wave:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Audi 5000 Turbo 5x112




























Audi 5000 FWD 4x108


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Also here is the Corrado rear hub assembly you asked for.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Kyle, here is the diagram I am going off. I am most likely going to utilize the 4x108 hubs since the 5x112 hats are too large








[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Kyle, here is the diagram I am going off. I am most likely going to utilize the 4x108 hubs since the 5x112 hats are too large


Why don't you use the 5x112 hubs with the 4x108 rotors and just redrill the rotor?


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

have you looked into drilling and tapping the factory hub/rotor for 5x112?

I do believe there was a guy in the MKIII forums that did this.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> have you looked into drilling and tapping the factory hub/rotor for 5x112?
> 
> I do believe there was a guy in the MKIII forums that did this.


not enough material.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

i wonder what pattern he re-drilled to then


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

He re-drilled 4x108


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Nice  :thumbup:


...and did I see an illegal u-turn? :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

That was the least of the illegal things that I did today.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Moar vids. :thumbup:

How much boost are you running?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

holy bejebus


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> That was the least of the illegal things that I did today.


HAHA typical :laugh:



sdezego said:


> holy bejebus


I was afraid to get on it after 2nd gear when I drove it... That and it was raining and I couldn't see since there are no wipers :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

SlowVRT said:


> Moar vids. :thumbup:
> 
> How much boost are you running?


x2>?:snowcool:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

weak ass video. :laugh:

20lbs er so.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

That's only about 14lbs. 20lbs will be more fun! Just waiting for Meth to crank it up. Since the wife is no longer working, I have to pick and choose my purchases a little more carefully now. The o2m is the main concern at the moment. It will be here tomorrow, then I gots to hit up Shawn for mounts, dss for axles, get my clutch/fly wheel set up and the diff.. yikes. o2m's are expensive. And not to mention all the powdercoating that will come with the new trans. I'm going to do the cross member, control arms, K-frame.. and trans. I will take it out today and find some areas with no traffic for more boosting fun. Maybe Hubbell and I can romp around in the purple vrt's...


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

Hmmm... O2m isn't in yet. 2+2= That's not my trans yer beatin on is it? :sly:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hahaha, no Todd. This is the original tranny that I've always had in the car. I never even bolted yours up. It's just chillen at Hubbell's house. The o2m will be this winter, I don't want the car down for this perfect cruising weather. I am doing an overhaul and replacing any worn parts, reinforcing the clutch forks, differential, and powdercoat.


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

cstanley19 said:


> Hahaha, no Todd. This is the original tranny that I've always had in the car. I never even bolted yours up. It's just chillen at Hubbell's house. The o2m will be this winter, I don't want the car down for this perfect cruising weather. I am doing an overhaul and replacing any worn parts, reinforcing the clutch forks, differential, and powdercoat.


 Very well, carry on... :beer:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

that video shows you making lots of noise, but you arent going anywhere :screwy:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Because it doesn't make any power.. It's like a Mustang, it makes a ton of noise but goes no where.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

hahaha VRTTTTTakin it easy son!:laugh:


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Weak Sauce :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

so, u put anymore gay into your gay box lately? :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope just hunting for a new o2m since the pecker head that sold me the last one sold me an o2q... they are similar but not the same. I don't want to deal with this stupid thing. I want to bolt it in.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Is he taking it back or ya stuck with it?


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

I would throw that **** thru his window


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

exactly


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

Did I just see Hayfield High school and a U-Tune at Hayfield Elementary? I may just be crazy


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I think the trans is going to be more of a pain in the ass to send back with expensive shipping and all. I'm just going to sell it and hopefully get what I paid for it. We'll see.


Yes, that is Hayfield. I live right down the street on Telegraph Rd. I was hunting for High school chicks.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

The shipping is his issue.

I'm all about aggravation management but this isn't a $20 item you can just flip.

Did he misrepresent the trans? Can you get a 4 cyl 02M and swap the guts into the 02Junk and get what you need?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am so trans illiterate, I couldn't tell you. Every time I read something on the transmission forum I get conflicting stories. Somone says this works.. while someone else says no way. I have been told that the o2q is almost identical to the o2m. I tried contacting DSS to see if their axles are the same for the o2m but they had no clue. It would be an expensive trial and error mission. If the vr6 belhousing that I got fits on the o2q and the axles are the same, I won't really have an issue. But the guy advertised the trans as stricly an o2m not the o2q. He knew he would get way more activity that way. I jumped on it for that reason, then when I got it I was like.... wtf? this isn't an o2m. Then he said, "well it's basically the same exact thing".


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

What a dumb prick. Seems to me the guy knowingly misrepresented his product to increase the likelihood for a sale I really hate some people .. anyways find some vin numbers for a car that has o2q and one that has o2m and call the dealer asking for new axles for both vins if they're the same part number I'd say that the DSS axles fit either way.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Good call Brian. I'm sure Kyle or Will can chime in here. The o2q is an 06-08 FSI 2.0t, and an o2m obviously comes fom GTI's Jetta's and R's. I'll pop on wagen and check it yo.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

On that note, R's are not interchangeable as far as the cases are concerned. Totally different than say a 24V VR6 02m.

Meaning you can't mix the gearbox case of a R32 with the bellhousing of a 24V VR6.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

SLC4EVER said:


> On that note, R's are not interchangeable as far as the cases are concerned. Totally different than say a 24V VR6 02m.
> 
> Meaning you can't mix the gearbox case of a R32 with the bellhousing of a 24V VR6.


I thought you just added the TT block off plate where the diff gets removed and you're good...


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

They fit in the same location with the same mounts, but the cases can not be interchanged with each other is what I meant.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

True, forgot about the haldex box. Just the 24v vr GTI's and Jetta's. I have a vr bell housing so I can swap with any 1.8t too.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

SLC4EVER said:


> They fit in the same location with the same mounts, but the cases can not be interchanged with each other is what I meant.


Gotcha, to spell it out a VR 02M bell housing and an 02Q trans are not interchangeable since they are not the same style trans. Casey needs an 02M 4cylinder trans to use his 6cyl bell housing half.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Good to go on a 24V 2.8 VR gearbox as well (assuming the bellhousing you have is from a 2.8L), just not a R32 gearbox. 

I have a 02M from a 2.8 24V with 10k miles on it, but the gearbox case is toast. So it doesn't help ya. Mount was torn out of it and the battery puked all over it. Looks like ass, but the internals are like new.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

ein said:


> Gotcha, to spell it out a VR 02M bell housing and an 02Q trans are not interchangeable since they are not the same style trans. Casey needs an 02M 4cylinder trans to use his 6cyl bell housing half.



i have a 4cyl fwd 02m with a damaged bell housing, rest of tranny is mint

does that help?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Why yes it does.. you have pm


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Simply one of the best looking cars on Vortex :thumbup: .


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks dude, Honestly your car was a huge inspiration for me. Once I saw your pulled fenders I knew that was the route I had to go. The pics of your car in the snow were so sick.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Pics of pics or GTFO


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

pulled fenders/quarters FTW I can't help but think they improve the stock body lines of the car every time I see mine, yours Casey are beautiful, makes me want to finally do my respray every time I see that car. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Brian. I love my fenders. Gotta give Dave the props on those. 

I am trying to dig up a picture of Toffee's car but I can't find it.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> ...I am trying to dig up a picture of Toffee's car but I can't find it.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, 

there's a pic of your Corrado in Dec.2011 PVW issue (same issue that Zach's red VRT was featured)...just thought I'll let you know :thumbup:

Let me scan that pic for you tonight


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Hey,
> 
> there's a pic of your Corrado in Dec.2011 PVW issue (same issue that Zach's red VRT was featured)...just thought I'll let you know :thumbup:
> 
> Let me scan that pic for you tonight


Too bad it isn't a pic I took 

Post it up!


----------



## 54blunts (Nov 6, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Too bad it isn't a pic I took
> 
> Post it up!


i saw this and thought of you instantly


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^ROFL


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

54blunts said:


> i saw this and thought of you instantly


Haha


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

that is absolutely rediculous


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Someone find this man a vr bellhousing.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry, uefa champions leaque night yesterday so didn't find the time to scan that pic...will do it tonight


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Here it is - you can see it on the top left. 
Sorry for the delay


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Here it is - you can see it on the top left.
> Sorry for the delay


LOL that is one of my shots!


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

theburninator said:


> lol that is one of my shots!


orly???


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Someone find this man a vr bellhousing.


BTW looked into a new bell housing and the cost for both pieces was about $1200-1300


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> orly???


Was it one of yours that was mixed in?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Possibly, looks cropped compared to the original.

You have the masters so IDK.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Thanks dude, Honestly your car was a huge inspiration for me. Once I saw your pulled fenders I knew that was the route I had to go. The pics of your car in the snow were so sick.


Word :thumbup:, comments like that really make me want to get the car back together, I'm fukin with a mk1 right now :screwy: just wanting to have fun in a mk1, then sell and finish this damn car off. 
here you go dug some up and uploaded.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> Possibly, looks cropped compared to the original.
> 
> You have the masters so IDK.


I will check the exif data when I get some free time.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Toffee, the car looks awesome!!! I love the snow pics.. I'll definitely take some snow pics this year. 

How the hell did my car get into PVW???? I didn't send any of those pics to them. Maybe Dave sent them? 

Kyle, the morning radio show here in DC were talking about Baconlube and all i could think about was h2o haha


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Toffee, the car looks awesome!!! I love the snow pics.. I'll definitely take some snow pics this year.
> 
> How the hell did my car get into PVW???? I didn't send any of those pics to them. Maybe Dave sent them?
> 
> Kyle, the morning radio show here in DC were talking about Baconlube and all i could think about was h2o haha


Verified that is a shot that rob took. 










I don't think Dave would have sent that one. I sent him a bunch of pics but don't remember that one being in the zip file I sent his way. :thumbup:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

It could have made the rounds on the interwebs and they just pulled it down while trolling for other stuff.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Got my PVW today, it's pretty cool to see my car in there... It's no Zach spread but I'll take it. Zach, I know I have seen the post before but awsome feature!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice Rado mate :thumbup:

I'm struggling for time to read the whole thread, but quick question. Are those air lift slam series fronts and air lift performance rear struts?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank man. The air system was a complete kit. I don't know if there is any difference between the slam series and the struts that come in the Digital Auto Pilot system. Here is the kit I have http://shop.airliftcompany.com/product/494726/95783/_/Digital_Combo_Kit


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Cool thanks. I'm looking at this kit > http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/CORRADO-FULL-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html and was looking for some feedback on the airlift struts (slam fronts/performance rears)

Keep up the good work, superb Rado. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

That's a nice set up. The struts are awesome, they feel very similar to my Koni coils.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Glad to hear that man :thumbup:

What's the wheel spec (9.5x17?) and how close are they to the suspension? Any clearance issues? I'm just running 9x16 Borbets (215/40) all around and wondered about clearance.

Are both the front AND rear struts damping adjustable?

PS: The car sounds frigging awesome!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> How the hell did my car get into PVW???? I didn't send any of those pics to them. Maybe Dave sent them?



Well, even if you probably know this  your Corrado is featured in May 2012 Performance VW issue, readers ride / built not bought section...

Congrats man, it deserved a full feature IMO :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Well, even if you probably know this  your Corrado is featured in May 2012 Performance VW issue, readers ride / built not bought section...
> 
> Congrats man, it deserved a full feature IMO :thumbup: :thumbup:


Damnit, that issue won't be here for weeks. Want to scan the page Nik? :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Well, even if you probably know this  your Corrado is featured in May 2012 Performance VW issue, readers ride / built not bought section...
> 
> Congrats man, it deserved a full feature IMO :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sweet, thanks Nik. They said they wouldn't feature it but wouldn't really give me a reason :screwy: Either way, I didn't even know they put it in there at all. Rizzo and I were thinking of trying to get a double feature together. Probably unlikely since I already got a little spread.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh and Kyle, they definitely liked the pics you and Rob took. Once I get the changes done this summer I will have to get you to come shoot it again with the new wheels and exterior changes


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats Dood.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Will. I just wish I didn't have to tuck it in storage for the next year.. That's ok because the parts collection will ensue!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> Sweet, thanks Nik. *They said they wouldn't feature it but wouldn't really give me a reason :screwy: *Either way, I didn't even know they put it in there at all. Rizzo and I were thinking of trying to get a double feature together. Probably unlikely since I already got a little spread.


I can tell you the reason: 'cause they feature only (or mainly) their "friends"and/or sponsors cars 

Again congrats buddy :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I can tell you the reason: 'cause they feature only (or mainly) their "friends"and/or sponsors cars
> 
> Again congrats buddy :thumbup:


Ya, I fiugred as much. It's all good though, a little love in there is better than no love.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> Ya, I fiugred as much. It's all good though, a little love in there is better than no love.


:thumbup:

I'll try to scan the article and post it here if you don't mind...


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Definitely, I'm curious to see it. I just basically gave them a spec list so I'm curious to see what the article says


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> Definitely, I'm curious to see it. I just basically gave them a spec list so I'm curious to see what the article says


Here it is:










Quote (cause of the small scan):
_"What is it with the US turning out such amazing Corrado VR6 turbos? Casey bought this Corrado from an auction wholesaler back in '09 and it wasn't long before he was tearing in to it, first bolting in Koni coilovers and fitting a set of 16'' BBS RS. He then purschased a Kinetic Stage 1 turbo kit for it but after spending some time on VWVortex, he decided to go all out instead. Casey tells us his inspiration was Dave Paster's all-wheel drive VR6T 'Rado and after tracking him down, he had Dave paint his car and do some fabrication work on it. With the car painted, Casey then picked up a freshly wrapped interior from a member on VWVortex and had the dash wrapped to match. But don't think this is some show queen, Casey tells us he drives it daily and beats on it "like it owes me money" - something we think we would do too if we had his built VRT under our right foot! Casey then sold the RS' in favour of a set of chrome-dipped ABT A9s, and swapped his coils for a Air-Lift air-ride kit complete with Autopilot Digital Management. Casey tells us he has plans to one day fit Haldex all-wheel drive and go for even more power, so it looks like this is one 'Rado that is just going to get better and better - we can't wait"_

:thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

cstanley19 said:


> Rizzo and I were thinking of trying to get a double feature together. Probably unlikely since I already got a little spread.


They should definitely do a double feature with yours and the bearded lady's cars.



cstanley19 said:


> Oh and Kyle, they definitely liked the pics you and Rob took. Once I get the changes done this summer I will have to get you to come shoot it again with the new wheels and exterior changes


 I like the sound of this. Congrats buddy :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

That's awesome! Thanks for scanning it on here. Can't wait to get my copy


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> That's awesome! Thanks for scanning it on here. Can't wait to get my copy


No problem


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> That's awesome! Thanks for scanning it on here. Can't wait to get my copy


Congrats! Feels good doesn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Congrats! Feels good doesn't it? :thumbup:


Definitely, but the narrative left out the help of Rick Hubbell through out the build. So Rick, my thanks to you for all your help and knowledge over the past few years. Can't wait to see some of you schmucks at dyno day.


----------



## GTIguy199 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Big deal*

What's the big deal.. That thing is JUNK! All show no go! And also your balls are showing.. Hahaha sick man finally! Now I get to go buy a 9$ magazine sweeeeeeet! Haha I can't wait to go pick it up from dave this summer! It's gonna be so fun to drive while your in training! Ladies are just gonna open there holes for me.. Especially when they see me in it! I'm gonna drive it and not wear any pants or underwear but def. socks and shoes bbboooiiiiii


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

If I'm getting this correctly, the narrative also implies that when you Haldex-it they'll throw a full feature :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Oh and Kyle, they definitely liked the pics you and Rob took. Once I get the changes done this summer I will have to get you to come shoot it again with the new wheels and exterior changes


Just let me know when and I am there :thumbup:
Congrats on the mini feature!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

GTIguy199 said:


> What's the big deal.. That thing is JUNK! All show no go! And also your balls are showing.. Hahaha sick man finally! Now I get to go buy a 9$ magazine sweeeeeeet! Haha I can't wait to go pick it up from dave this summer! It's gonna be so fun to drive while your in training! Ladies are just gonna open there holes for me.. Especially when they see me in it! I'm gonna drive it and not wear any pants or underwear but def. socks and shoes bbboooiiiiii


You are an idiot.. 

Haldex might be a while, but the six speed, new wheels, paint and some new exterior touches might give it enough for a full feature.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> ...Haldex might be a while, but the six speed, new wheels, paint and some new exterior touches might give it enough for a full feature.


Can't wait :thumbup:............opcorn:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> You are an idiot..
> 
> Haldex might be a while, but the six speed, new wheels, paint and some new exterior touches might give it enough for a full feature.


I'll submit it again after im done with it and try for a full feature.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

bmxrado said:


> I'll submit it again after im done with it and try for a full feature.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

bmxrado said:


> I'll submit it again after im done with it and try for a full feature.


word..


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Casey! Its always fun to read some article about fellow vortexers.....I might be next eace:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Definitely!! I'll be keeping my eye out for your car dude.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Can't wait to see some of you schmucks at dyno day.


I just hope the weather holds out for this weekend. Do we have a backup plan yet?



cstanley19 said:


> Oh and Kyle, they definitely liked the pics you and Rob took. Once I get the changes done this summer I will have to get you to come shoot it again with the new wheels and exterior changes


Thanks Casey, I will be bringing all my camera crap on Sat so we can try to get some sick pictures. Yours, Rizzo's, Ryan's, Rick's (I don't care if its raining Rick, you better be there) and Louis's cars are plenty to shoot and there is going to be lots of other C's there too. Is VWSporting coming?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Not too sure about the weather situation.. I don't mind driving it in the rain but 2.5 hours with no wipers is no bueno.


----------



## Arden Weiher (Mar 5, 2012)

*Unrelated*

bdfcorrado if you see this message your inbox is full so i can not email you. you need to clear it. sorry about posting this on this fourm its not related.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Not too sure about the weather situation.. I don't mind driving it in the rain but 2.5 hours with no wipers is no bueno.


Rain-X+VRT=Problem Solved


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats Casey! :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Great job on the blurb in PVW. However, am I the only one who finds it funny that you say you beat the **** out of and drive your car yet you can't drive a couple hours in slightly adverse conditions due to shaving an integral part of the car-the ****ing window wipers? I think your car is amazing but it screams show-car.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

It was definitely my intention to build a show car. But it's certainly driven more than most show cars. I drove the car all weekend at h2o and it rained more than it didn't. I'm sure most of the goons (Mainly Rizzo since he was also hammering on my car) that I really drive the thing just as if it were a mainly stock car. It's pretty hard to stay out of boost in a vrt.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

No windshield wipers is awesome. Clay your windshield and put a good coat of yellow wax on it. RainX sucks.


----------



## DRW-CORRADO (Dec 28, 2005)

Definitely deserves full feature. :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

dogger said:


> No windshield wipers is awesome. Clay your windshield and put a good coat of yellow wax on it. RainX sucks.


Yeah maybe in california, but in the real world it rains a ****ton and if it rains hard you are ****ed. I would never shave my wipers, turns the car into a piece of art rather than a car. The only thing I deleted was my rear wiper since it isn't crucial to driving.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

You'll get a feature eventually, its on air and has chrome wheels :laugh: 

Gotta say Casey drives the car like he should. I like my wipers, but if the window is waxed up real good, you can see pretty well. The harder it rains the better you can see, its the light mist/ drizzle the sucks. :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

JamesS said:


> Yeah maybe in california, but in the real world it rains a ****ton and if it rains hard you are ****ed. I would never shave my wipers, turns the car into a piece of art rather than a car. The only thing I deleted was my rear wiper since it isn't crucial to driving.



That's why I don't live in the real world.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> You'll get a feature eventually, its on air and has chrome wheels :laugh:


:laugh:hahaha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

JamesS said:


> I would never shave my wipers, turns the car into a piece of art rather than a car.


Really?? Because I shaved my windshield wipers my car is a piece of art? Not the shaved bay, pulled fenders, re-wrapped leather or my retarded chrome wheels?I think you're stretching your arguement a little far. The Corrado is my second car, I don't see many other people driving their Corrado in the rain if it's their Sunday driver.. with a shaved rain tray, the wipers look like sh!t in the their even if they are cleaned up. conv


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> Really?? Because I shaved my windshield wipers my car is a piece of art? Not the shaved bay, pulled fenders, re-wrapped leather or my retarded chrome wheels?I think you're stretching your arguement a little far. The Corrado is my second car, I don't see many other people driving their Corrado in the rain if it's their Sunday driver.. with a shaved rain tray, the wipers look like sh!t in the their even if they are cleaned up. conv


What? You wouldn't want a large enough living room when you could park the Corrado in the middle every night?

My dream home is where I sleep upstairs but downstairs is living room, dining room, kitchen and garage all in one wide open space.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I can tell you the reason: 'cause they feature only (or mainly) their "friends"and/or sponsors cars
> 
> Again congrats buddy :thumbup:





cstanley19 said:


> Ya, I fiugred as much. It's all good though, a little love in there is better than no love.


Thinking about it again, maybe it was just bad timing since they do feature another Corrado in May's issue (a really clean grey G60), don't think there would be room for 2 'Rados featured in the same issue...


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

maybe because the car is a clone of a car they already featured years ago?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

which car? Dave and Sean were both featured with really similar cars in the same issue, and the blue G60 with the shaved bay and pulled fenders (among tons of other work). It's really not a huge deal to me, I think it's cool enough to be in the mag so I'm fine with it.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

I could care less about the wipers, get a man size turbo please :laugh::wave:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Touche, my wifes hair dryer isn't cutting it.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Touche, my wifes hair dryer isn't cutting it.


Can't let that Hubbell guy be faster than you!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

His car has to run in order for that to happen. His Fred Flinstone feet certainly won't keep up with 22lbs on my ebay electric turbo


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

pileofredparts said:


> maybe because the car is a clone of a car they already featured years ago?


You'ld think the similarities would lead PVW to feature it. As of late, at least 90% of their features are a variation on the same theme. Because they rarely feature anything outside the box, people rarely build anything outside of THAT box, and then they feature the cars within that box...see? vicious cycle.

PS: Casey, not a knock on you, FYI.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

Krazee said:


> You'ld think the similarities would lead PVW to feature it. As of late, at least 90% of their features are a variation on the same theme. Because they rarely feature anything outside the box, people rarely build anything outside of THAT box, and then they feature the cars within that box...see? vicious cycle.
> 
> PS: Casey, not a knock on you, FYI.


good one, you are right

i just think its comical when people get annoyed/pissed/butthurt their car wasnt featured
if thats the reason you built it, you are doing it wrong
and its all politics, not the car


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> It was definitely my intention to build a show car. But it's certainly driven more than most show cars. I drove the car all weekend at h2o and it rained more than it didn't. I'm sure most of the goons (Mainly Rizzo since he was also hammering on my car) that I really drive the thing just as if it were a mainly stock car. It's pretty hard to stay out of boost in a vrt.


I was fine driving it in the rain when we took it out. :laugh: "Casey stick your head out the window and read that street sign"

Actually it would have been perfect with rain-x on it.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

pileofredparts said:


> good one, you are right
> 
> i just think its comical when people get annoyed/pissed/butthurt their car wasnt featured
> if thats the reason you built it, you are doing it wrong
> and its all politics, not the car


spot on!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Agreed.. No butts being hurt here. Like I said, I think it's awesome that my car even got a pic in there.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Krazee said:


> My dream home is where I sleep upstairs but downstairs is living room, dining room, kitchen and garage all in one wide open space.


x2 Louis. A shop with large apartments above it is what I'd love to find, or a huge garage with a small detached house.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I think PVW is tired of same stuff don't take it personal, your cars not much different than other featured cars. If the car is how you like it who cares, I never understand when people will build a car and do things they don't even want to but "it's cool"so they do it. In the end you have to do it the way you 100% want it. I'd never ever in my life put air on a Corrado or any water cooled VW or skinny tires even if it meant I'd get PVW cover, PVW car of the year and Win every show I enter. I do it how I want it not how they want it, if its not "cool" then thats ok with me. 
None the less this corrado imo is one of the nicest built corrados ever, only thing I don't like is the seats them self, they look like luxury car seats not sport seats, but I don't even like stock corrado seats unless they're the recaros.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Toffeerado said:


> I think PVW is tired of same stuff don't take it personal, your cars not much different than other featured cars.


^^I disagree 

*Most * of the cars they feature still have the "euro-look", few years back all you had to do is put a set of RSs, lowered it and they'd feature it 

My opinion is that now its just a case of who you know/politics as "pileofredparts" said...
As I said before, they feature *mostly* their friends/sponsors cars (May's issue and not only is a proof of this) or to say it better, they don't seem to hesitate to feature their friends/sponsors cars even if they are relatively standard or have nothing special/new...

Rotiforms took the place of RSs - Rotiforms = PVW feature :laugh:
Or have one of their guys paint your car = PVW feature 

I know Casey don't care about exposure and that he didn't build it just to get feature by PVW, but its sad to see nice looking cars (Casey's or Zach's for example) just get a small mention in the back pages/build not bought/readers rides section while others not feature-worthy get full coverage :thumbdown:

Casey, I apologize for taking this off topic


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

i hate to be the pointing this out, AGAIN, and zach will agree but zachs car had more of a reason to be in the built not bought and caseys car has the full out show car styling to be a feature car. to put them both into the same lump is just wrong. both vr corrado turbos, and thats where the similarites end.

zach:beer:
casey:beer:


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Congrat man! Beautiful car as always:thumbup::thumbup:

My fav money shot


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

hubbell said:


> has the full out show car styling to be a feature car.


Many show cars don't get featured they're just the same as the last show car they featured, you have to be original to get in PVW, sorry air ride crazy stretch VRT is nothing new. Sean did this 3 years ago now? You cant be to disappointed when your car looks like that though.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

CASEY,
car looks good and thats just it.. who gives a ratz azz about being featured.. i sure dont.. and knowing you, i really dont think you built a car for others or feature reasons..

-yoyo-


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

hubbell said:


> i hate to be the pointing this out, AGAIN, and zach will agree but zachs car had more of a reason to be in the built not bought and caseys car has the full out show car styling to be a feature car. to put them both into the same lump is just wrong. both vr corrado turbos, and thats where the similarites end.
> 
> zach:beer:
> casey:beer:


Agreed, Casey's car is feature worthy, mine is not, but I didn't intend to build it that way either. But it is Performance VW, and mine would smack the crap out of Casey's :laugh::wave: 

So at least I got that going for me :laugh:

Here was mine


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Zack, I didn't even think about it but I love that not only did we both get built not bought spreads but our pics are from the same spot too. That was an awesome day. And yes I need to step up the drivetrain a bit. 

Btw, I think people can settle down about the whole feature thing. I really don't care about it.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Zack, I didn't even think about it but I love that not only did we both get built not bought spreads but our pics are from the same spot too. *That was an awesome day*.


Seriously. Getting to shoot 3 awesome cars at the same time made for a great day.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

cstanley19 said:


> That was an awesome day. And yes I need to step up the drivetrain a bit.





TheBurninator said:


> Seriously. Getting to shoot 3 awesome cars at the same time made for a great day.


Agreed, it really was a great day! Your photos turned out amazing :beer:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Got my PVW today, it's pretty cool to see my car in there... It's no Zach spread but I'll take it.





cstanley19 said:


> Sweet, thanks Nik. They said they wouldn't feature it but wouldn't really give me a reason :screwy:





cstanley19 said:


> Haldex might be a while, but the six speed, new wheels, paint and some new exterior touches might give it enough for a full feature.



sounds like you care to me youve mentioned feature repeatedly:screwy:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

fair enough. I've had more fun at h2o meeting up with all you meat heads.. It is all about building cars, busting balls and drinking tons of beer. Let's let the thread move back to the archives..


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Cleaned up. I have no problem with the usual banter, but let's not ruin this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Winter work by Dave


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Almost done... buff and a cleaning and it will be on its way to Vegas for new wheels and some nit picking... oh and some serious road time!!!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Nice dude :thumbup: It's crazy how different a set of wheels can make a car look!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

i like the bottle caps better too (the rest of the car is ****e though)


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Those handles look dated to me, they don't suit the pulled fenders imo. Nice work though :thumbup: .


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am a huge fan of the flush look of the handles. I do like color matched too but always wanted a4's. 

Thanks Rick, maybe you should lose your fake splits and buy some real wheels... too far??...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I was wondering who's car was getting those when I saw it on instagram. Looks good Casey. How long until your car makes it out to Vegas?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> buy some real wheels


whats a fake wheel look like? a square?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Toffeerado said:


> whats a fake wheel look like? a square?


According to Southpark, a square wheel is Canadian spec :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Almost done... buff and a cleaning and it will be on its way to Vegas for new wheels and some nit picking... oh and some serious road time!!!


Why is your car parked at a junkyard  :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Loving it Casey. What new wheels did you pick up for next year


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

leebro61 said:


> According to Southpark, a square wheel is Canadian spec :laugh:


Did someone say square wheels?










Looking forward to seeing the new wheels, Casey :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> Loving it Casey. What new wheels did you pick up for next year


Staying with a new set of A9's, but I bought 5x100 so they will tuck all four corners with the 2.5" lips. Unless I can find a set of Kerscher's that I want, these will do for the time being.



Toffeerado said:


> whats a fake wheel look like? a square?


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh eeeeemmm geeeeee.^^^


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> ... Unless I can find a set of *Kerscher's *that I want, these will do for the time being...


Futuras? Crown KCS?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


>


Ah, the RX's....those are nice!!! (discontinued I think)


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

those are hot hot hot but my fenders can't handle them
VWTrend got a really nice set of those wheels.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

cstanley19 said:


>


Thanks for the new iphone wallpaper :laugh:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Still going 6 speed? I need another 02A


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Still going 6 speed? I need another 02A


Why don't you just throw an 02M in your car already?


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Why don't you just throw an 02M in your car already?


Because the gear ratios suck for racing....


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Because the gear ratios suck for racing....


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2.5-swap


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

JamesS said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2.5-swap


I'm not really sure It's even worth my time to explain this to you....

I don't want to have to shift into 5th gear in the 1/4. I'm only going to be a high 10second car at the end of the day. 02M's have their own sets of issues as well.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Because the gear ratios suck for racing....


Makes sense. I guess I was going from the "quit destroying the worlds supply of 02A's" perspective 



thecorradokid24 said:


> I'm not really sure It's even worth my time to explain this to you....
> 
> I don't want to have to shift into 5th gear in the 1/4. I'm only going to be a high 10second car at the end of the day. 02M's have their own sets of issues as well.


shift fork issue and the other issues?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> Makes sense. I guess I was going from the "quit destroying the worlds supply of 02A's" perspective
> 
> 
> 
> shift fork issue and the other issues?


Shifter fork is nothing, easily fixed... only other issue is the slave on some clutches. Overall it is 100X better than the 02a for high hp. Why wouldnt you just do it right once as opposed to living in fear it will break from a hard launch.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> Makes sense. I guess I was going from the "quit destroying the worlds supply of 02A's" perspective


Hahahahaha,
Totally worth the click since Casey hasn't posted any pics of his car with the H2O wheels...


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

6 speed is on hold for now. I have to get the car to Vegas first. Plus I'm tire of having it down, I just want to drive it for now. 

No one really took pics of my car at h2o. Here are the wheels though.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

always lookin stunnin C :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

JamesS said:


> Shifter fork is nothing, easily fixed... only other issue is the slave on some clutches. Overall it is 100X better than the 02a for high hp. Why wouldnt you just do it right once as opposed to living in fear it will break from a hard launch.


You have to drop the subframe to remove the trans or pull it out with the motor. Slaves have issues 2nd gear has issues (fork) and doing all burnouts in 2nd gear currently. 

Theres no real "doing it right" they all break. I will have two trans's now so I can hot swap them as needed. I've only broken 1 5th, and warped the slider sleeve on this trans. All and all not bad for stock gears on 177k trans.

Plus I have thousands invested in the axles and clutch for the 02A and no one seemed to want to buy them. 

Car looks great Casey, didn't mean to jack your thread, just looking around for a low mile 02A that would be a good candidate for building an AP trans :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

No worries man. See if hubbell has one


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Wheels look perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

They will be better chrome and with the 2.5" up front!!! 

Thanks James


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Wowzers, love it! :thumbup:ic:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

NLS makes a slave spacer to for the 02m which seems to have a decent following. I'm curious if that's the issue with my clutch, haven't had time to take it apart tho.


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

I think the wheels look awesome as is! I'm curious what the 2.5" lip up front would look like though...


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

GT TDI Golf said:


> I think the wheels look awesome as is! I'm curious what the 2.5" lip up front would look like though...


I bought these lips from these wheels. Same wheel et's so they will sit just like this, plus the air.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Casey you should make a trip out here to LA sometime since you're not that far away. How long will you be stationed in Vegas? Maybe when Dak, Chi, and me get our cars back on the road we can do a gtg.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Absolutely!! I'll be here for at least 3 years. I might come to LA next weekend. I want to catch the opening game of the Kings and Blackhawks. Once I get my car here I will definitely drive out. I think it's about 4 hours or so.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

Your car is epic would love to see it in LA


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Starting the build again.. As of now just a motor, but whether I go forged or not.. $$ permitting.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice you see that you've started back up Casey! :thumbup:

Maybe money will permit you to buy a better camera. Your pictures suck ass.  :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

^ lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Golfatron3 said:


> Nice you see that you've started back up Casey! :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe money will permit you to buy a better camera. Your pictures suck ass.  :beer:


Hey Seb kick rocks. I almost forgot to even snap a couple pics. It is on standby until the end of July when I go home again but I should be able to get the new motor in by that week. Then off to Korea so I can save for lugtronic and a gt35. We'll see.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

cstanley19 said:


> Hey Seb kick rocks. I almost forgot to even snap a couple pics. It is on standby until the end of July when I go home again but I should be able to get the new motor in by that week. Then off to Korea so I can save for lugtronic and a gt35. We'll see.


I thought thats what you had all along!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

So I ended up picking up a forged 2.8, with JE pistons and rods. Installed all new ARP hardware, new clutch, all new gaskets, ditched the head spacers. Didn't have enough time on leave to get her running since MJM Autohaus never shipped my order (ordered 4 weeks ago) so DO NOT USE THEM. They still haven't answered me. Anyway, I'll try to pop home and finish it soon. Kinda looks like h2o is out of the question though. Oh well. Here are the pics.. 









Motor Out









Tear down again









Getting the new chains/guides/ect









Trans needed a cleansing


















A little welding from some rust on the crossmember









Good as new









Motor back together









Pops getting dirty on the VW. Talk about being so stubborn with muscle cars









Clutch, Trans on and cleaned









Bay cleaned









Back in the car









One more









And we took his car out to the airport for some pics


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Lovin that camaro. Definitely getting a muscle car after my C is done.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yea the Camaro is flawless. He did a rotissary on it last year. Unfortunately it's 100% original so the 302 doesn't get up and go quite like my Corrado but then again his car is worth god knows how much. His car turns some heads for sure. Pro touring will be my next build. Maybe a 65 Malibu. Camaros are just too expensive.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea I want a 70-71 cuda


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Let me know when you hit the lottery to buy one of those.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Glass of scotch anyone??? First go at making plastic molds for the ABT A9 center caps.. so far so good. First half came out sweet, hopefully the plastic holds up as I think.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

She is back on the road...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yay!!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks good. :thumbup: Gotta clean up that lower rad support though.


----------



## DRW-CORRADO (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

hows it feel to drive her again?


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

looking good Casey!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

JamesS said:


> Looks good. :thumbup: Gotta clean up that lower rad support though.


Yea, time was of the essence though. Had to get it done before my leave was up so it was at least running and driving so my dad can move it around while I'm in Korea. 



> hows it feel to drive her again?


Dude, honestly it was so nerve racking.. I drove it up the street and back. That was it. I literally finished it the last day I was on leave cleaned it up and got back on the plane to Vegas. My little brother is going to do some tuning.. It's running super rich right now which I think is because I got rid of the head spacer and now I'm just forged. I may need to dial back the fuel pressure a bit. He will get the kinks worked out and I think I have some vacuum issue somewhere. Haven't gotten it in to boost yet so time will tell. I may have my old man bring it to Alex Wentworth (right near my house). Search his name, he has some ridiculous accolades. Cover of PVW with his twin engine GTI.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Either way. Great feeling to drive it down street and back. Something to look forward to upon arrival back from Korea. When is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Nice progress dude :thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

> Either way. Great feeling to drive it down street and back. Something to look forward to upon arrival back from Korea. When is that?


I should be back Spring of 2016. We'll see though, I may volunteer for another year.. who knows. But ya, it's definitely something to keep me motivated. Once I get back I'll be able to fine tune it, work out any kinks.


----------

